# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Trivial de magia

## Gonzalo Orellana

Las reglas serían más o menos las siguientes:

-Un forero hace una pregunta y el primero que la conteste (bien) hace otra pregunta y así indefinidamente...
-El único tema será la magia, centrándose más en historia o teoría.
-Cada forero tiene 2 intentos para adivinar la respuesta.
-Si pasan 2 días y la pregunta formulada no se resuelve, el creador tiene que hacer otra.
-Si respondes y estás 100% seguro de que la respuesta es correcta, aprovechas para hacer la pregunta en el mismo mensaje. Si no, espera que que te digan si vale o no.

Ya que estoy hago la primera pregunta (por ser la primera es facililla):

¿Qué significan las siglas F.I.S.M.?

----------


## Rafa505

International Federation of Magic Societies

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

COOOOORRECTOOOOO, te toca

----------


## Rafa505

Facilita, ¿Cuál era el nombre real de Cardini?

----------


## Manolo Talman

Richard V. Pitchford :D

----------


## Rafa505

Correcto, siguienteeee.

----------


## gomobel

> International Federation of Magic Societies


Yo lo había visto en francés, que encima lleva el orden lógico (no como estos ingleses :D que hacen todo al revés...  :evil: )

Fédération Internationale de Sociétés Magiques

Interesante idea, malcom

----------


## letang

Le toca a Manolo. Pero yo pongo una

*¿Quién es el hombre con gran bigote y típico acento de Vallecas?*

----------


## Pardo

Yo añadiría otra regla...

No mirar las respuestas en otros Foros con el mismo tema....


Salud!

Pardo.

----------


## Rafa505

Y no mirar la Wikipedia o similares, porque eso no tiene gracia. Para la pregunta sí, para asegurarse más que nada.

----------


## zarkov

> Yo añadiría otra regla...
> 
> No mirar las respuestas en otros Foros con el mismo tema....
> 
> 
> Salud!
> 
> Pardo.


  :Lol:   :Lol:  Posts clónicos. Se están poniendo de moda.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

En el otro foro hay más gente de calidad asi que seguro que se aprende más   :Lol:

----------


## mayico

te has lucido con eso de que hay mas gente de calidad jejejjee.

oye yo no tengo nada que ver... pero vamos, eso de no mirar la wikipedia, no lo veo muy bien la verdad, porque si la miras... por lo menos te molestas y lo buscas, y así ya de paso, quizá me lea algo sobre lo preguntado en la wikipedia y adquiera algo de culturita mágica.

se que diréis algunos que no es el momento de aprender cultura, pero... nunca biene mal... y es algo provechoso que pordiamos sacar de aquí no?

----------


## Rafa505

Yo no hago las normas, pero me parece trampa, el que sepa la respuesta que la ponga y el que no que aprenda, yo lo veo así, pero vamos que eso que el juego no es mío.

----------


## ignoto

Una secillita.
¿De qué pais era originario Rey Ben?

Y una mas fácil aún.
¿Cual era el primer juego que enseñaba Slydini a sus alumnos?

----------


## to

¿Era o es originario? Rey ben es Argentino creo yo, al menos vive ahí

Saludos!!

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Vamos por partes que esto se dsemadra. Ahora le toca a Manolo poner una pregunta, y hasta que no la ponga, ajo y agua.

----------


## Kal-El

Muchachos, respetemos las reglas...ahora le toca a manolo....

(mientras tanto tenemos tiempo en averiguer las otras respuestas)   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Manolo Talman

Venga me toca... 
¿cual es el verdadero nombre y apellidos de Ignoto? 

ale se acabo el juego  :117: DDDDD

----------


## BusyMan

Enrique Selfa  :Wink1: 

Me toca:

¿Cuántos años estuvieron juntos David Copperfield y Claudia Schifer?

----------


## Kal-El

Noooo...no se acabo...

Alguno lo tiene que saber... ¿El lo sabra?...

----------


## Ignagamo

¿Cuántos años estuvieron juntos David Copperfield y Claudia Schifer? 

6 Años


Pregunta:
¿En que año nació Rene Lavand?

----------


## mayico

en 1928 Argentina

----------


## Ayy

pues ala, te toca plantear pregunta jeje

----------


## mayico

cual es el primer premio que ha conseguido juan tamariz?

----------


## Ayy

si te refieres al primero en cuanto a orden cronologico, creo que es un segundo puesto en el congreso de magia nacional de zaragoza en magia humoristica, en ...1962 creo,
es ese?

----------


## mayico

:-( si pregunta

----------


## Ayy

veamos... vamos con otro grande, don Pepe Carrol, lugar (nombre del cementerio y donde estab hubicado) y dia del entierro/funeral, dia fatidico y memorable.

----------


## to

Los funerales y el entierro de este MAESTRO tuvieron lugar el martes 6 de enero de 2004 en el cementerio de Torrero de la capital aragonesa

----------


## Ayy

vale... tu turno...  :evil:

----------


## to

Yo me voy a si que la dejo picando ¿Quien era Ramblar (nombre original)?

Saludos!

----------


## Ayy

mago argentino, llamdo Adrian Guerra si no me equivoco... ganador de numeroso premios cartomagicos


y por si acierto... ya que to se ha ido... pongo otra preguntita jajaja
(si luego no es cierto... la he cagado)

hace unos cuantos siglos, vivio un mago frances llamado Bautier De Kolta, a pesar de ser creador de unos efectos desconcertantes e increibles.. no triunfo, quien puede decirme porque?

----------


## to

Asi es.  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:   :D

Te toca

Saludos!!

----------


## gones

> mago argentino, llamdo Adrian Guerra si no me equivoco... ganador de numeroso premios cartomagicos
> 
> 
> y por si acierto... ya que gones se ha ido... pongo otra preguntita jajaja
> (si luego no es cierto... la he cagado)
> 
> hace unos cuantos siglos, vivio un mago frances llamado Bautier De Kolta, a pesar de ser creador de unos efectos desconcertantes e increibles.. no triunfo, quien puede decirme porque?




yo??joer debo de escribir en cambalache sonambulo... :P

----------


## Ayy

> Iniciado por Ayy
> 
> mago argentino, llamdo Adrian Guerra si no me equivoco... ganador de numeroso premios cartomagicos
> 
> 
> y por si acierto... ya que gones se ha ido... pongo otra preguntita jajaja
> (si luego no es cierto... la he cagado)
> 
> hace unos cuantos siglos, vivio un mago frances llamado Bautier De Kolta, a pesar de ser creador de unos efectos desconcertantes e increibles.. no triunfo, quien puede decirme porque?
> ...



de dodne has sacado eso :Confused: ?   :Lol:   :Lol:  


lapsusssss  es que ya hay sueño... jajaja

----------


## Ayy

pongo aqui de nuevo la pregunta... para que no haya equivocaciones.. que esta muy arriba

hace unos cuantos siglos, vivio un mago frances llamado Bautier De Kolta, a pesar de ser creador de unos efectos desconcertantes e increibles.. no triunfo, quien puede decirme porque? y tambien de que siglo era, para que no sea tan facil jeje

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Miedo al escenario ... nervios. Jeje.

¿Sabias que el juego del dado aún no se sabe como lo hizo?

----------


## BusyMan

> ¿Sabias que el juego del dado aún no se sabe como lo hizo?


Respuesta: Sí, lo sabía

Me toca
 :Wink:

----------


## Ayy

no habeis contestado a la pregunta!!! jajaja venga.. que es sencilla...

----------


## Ayy

nadie :Confused:  busyman... tu que eres un estudioso de la magia... pense que la sacarias... 
mañana vuelvo y os digo la respuesta... si no la habeis sacadooo

----------


## BusyMan

Pues es que yo no sabía que Buatier de Kolta no había triunfado.

Actuar en Francia, Italia e Inglaterra no es moco de pavo. Además, allá en Londres actuó durante alguna temporada en el Egyptian Hall... la sala de las salas.

Algo leí hace tiempo de que no había triunfado, como dice Manel, por los nervios, pero no se de qué va eso.

Ah, y nació el 18 de Noviembre de 1874 

(Fuente: 51 magos y un fakir de Cuenca. Ángel Idígoras)

----------


## to

3 D casi acierta, leí por ahí que rea frágil ante el público.

ahí va otra fácil 

¿Cuántos argentinos ganaron obtuvieron premio en la FISM?

Saludos!!

----------


## Ayy

tecnicamente, no triunfo por varios motivos, es decir fue conocido, pero no triunfo tanto como debio.
la razon principal fue que no dedicaba lasuficiente atencion a sus presentaciones, a demas de por los nervios, pero principalmente la primera.
esto hacia que la gente no le prestara la admiracion que se merecia.
pero os la doy por buena

----------


## Rafa505

Pero ¿a quién le toca?

----------


## BusyMan

¿De dçpmde sacaste esa información Ayy?

----------


## Ayy

espera busyman que te lo paso por mp

----------


## to

Pregunten!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Bautier De Kolta y su famoso juego de "vanishing lady"

----------


## Ella

podriais poner las preguntas en letra destacable? (negrita, color, grande...) gracias!!   :Wink:

----------


## Jeff

La idea es buena, pero no hay orden en ello.

Va una pregunta, para los novatos (ya que los veteranos lo saben).

*¿Qué mago famoso hizo la siguiente frase, celébre?
"Cuando mas conozco al hombre, mas quiero a mi perro"*

----------


## Manolo Talman

¿esa no es la frase que dicen todos los que hacen comuniones?

----------


## Jeff

PREGUNTA:

¿Qué mago famoso hizo la siguiente frase, celébre? 
"Cuando mas conozco al hombre, mas quiero a mi perro"

RESPUESTA:

Vale lo he editado para darles mas tiempo de respuesta, pero si pueden escribir tantas cosas en el cambalache, podrian usar google para averiguar la respuesta! o no? o es que los aprendiz de magos, no pueden conseguir la respuesta?   :Lol:

----------


## Potamito

Jeff...la idea es que otros respondan, no él mismo que hizo la pregunta...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Saludos

----------


## Rafa505

Yo por más que busco no lo encuentro, así que por mí que se diga la respuesta y se hace otra pregunta, pero la norma son 5 días.

----------


## Potamito

Pues lo único que encuentro es un libro que se llama así...  :? 
_"Cuando mas conozco al hombre, mas quiero a mi perro"_
 :Wink:  

Saludos

----------


## Rafa505

¿Diógenes era mago?. He encontrado que la frase es suya.

----------


## Potamito

Diógenes el filósofo??

 :Lol:

----------


## Jeff

Doy pista, porque por lo visto, hay informacion cruzadas.

Wikipedia y nombre similar a un general Francés.

PD: Lean bien la pregunta, tiene truco.

----------


## Potamito

> ...
> 
>  Lean bien la pregunta, tiene truco.


Ahora recuerdo que es un foro de magia...  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Jeff

Vamos a ver, me cuesta creer que en este foro, todavia nadié a encontrado la respuesta!, o sea que si no es Copperfield o Blaine, nadié conoce al famoso mago mejor pagado de la historia?

La frase exacta es:

Cuanto más conozco a la gente más quiero a mi perro.
Diógenes de Sínope (412 AC-323 AC) Filósofo griego.

Pero no pregunto por quien la invento, sino quien la hizo celébre y no la version esta sino:

"Cuando mas conozco al hombre, mas quiero a mi perro"

tic tac tic tac... sigue corriendo el tiempo!

----------


## Rafa505

¿Merlín?. Si no es ya no se dónde buscar.

----------


## Jeff

El nombre de ese mago es similar a un general Francés y una famosa tienda de clase de Paris (estilo corte inglés), vamos que el tiempo sigue corriendo... tic tac tic tac....

----------


## Rafa505

Lafayette. La clave ha sido las Galerías Lafayette :twisted:

----------


## Jeff

Nombre incompleto, define mejor sino no vale... tic tac tic tac...

----------


## Yonpiter

¿Gilbert Lafayette?

"Cuanto más conozco a los hombres, más quiero a mi perro."es frase de: George Gordon, 6º Lord Byron

----------


## to

Al menos que Lord Byron sea mago, no se la respuesta.

Saludos!

----------


## Jeff

Esta "frase" tiene muchos citadores. Su origen es Diogenes, sin duda. HA sido repetido por varios filosofos, filantropos, artistas, diplomaticos y etc...  adjudicandoles inclusive la creacion de dicha frase, pero no es asi. La que nos interesa aqui es del gran Lafayette, el cual tenia a su perro mejor tratado que un presidente. Claro esta, tomando en cuenta lo que ganaba, era el artista y uno de los famosos del siglo 19 mejor pagado (de entre artistas, politicos y hombres de empresas). Con solo decir que el perro tenia un collar de diamantes, con el cual se podria apaciguar el hambre de un pais antero.

Aqui una reseña curiosa de su muerte y... resureccion. El dinero no hace la felicidad, pero como ayuda!

El Gran Lafayette y su doble.... 

Durante el siglo XIX se crearon muchas de las Grandes Ilusiones que hoy en día conocemos. Uno de los grandes magos de ese tiempo fue el Gran Lafayette. 

El numero más apreciado del Gran Lafayette era aquel donde aparecía en escena con un traje color rojo bastante fuerte y una capa negra. Instantes después se cubría con su capa, se veía una pistola en un lado de la capa y luego se escuchaba una detonación. 

La capa y la pistola se desmoronaban en el suelo y en esos momentos, justo cuando nadie sabia donde estaba, el publico notaba que se encontraba en una jaula suspendida al techo del teatro, a unos 20m de altura. 

Era impensable que Lafayette lograra meterse dentro de la jaula en tan poco tiempo. 

Dentro de la gran compañía que trabajaba con Lafayette, nadie sabía el secreto de los trucos. Algunos conocían solo una parte, ya que esa era la parte que hacían ellos. Obviamente, Lafayette necesitaba un doble. Nadie, excepto Lafayette, sabía de la existencia de este doble. 

Viajaban en diferentes trenes, se alojaban en distintos lugares. Media hora antes del show, el doble iba donde estaban los animales utilizados en el show, se introducía en una caja especial y lo demás, es historia. 

Un día, comenzó un incendio justo donde estaban los animales. Lafayette fue corriendo para tratar de rescatar a sus carísimos animales. En un intento desesperado por rescatar su fortuna, Lafayette se cubrió con su capa y entro en las llamas. Todos vieron a Lafayette quemarse y transformarse en cenizas. 

Fue en ese entonces donde la compañía que trabajaba con Lafayette, vio salir a Lafayette de entre las llamas. Realmente era el doble, pero todos pensaron que era el mago, quien había realizado toda una epopeya. 

En el incendio, el doble había perdido su identificación. Al salir, trato de explicar la verdad pero nadie le creyó. Murió, poco después, en un sanatorio psiquiátrico. 

En su tumba pusieron el nombre de Lafayette... 

Si quieren aqui hay link de el en inglés con algunas fotos:

http://www.theanswerbank.co.uk/article1499.html
http://members.fortunecity.com/gillo...reatlafayette/



Saludos

----------


## Potamito

Wuuaau Jeff, que ignorante me siento al no conocer esta historia... muchas gracias por el aporte!!

----------


## to

ympinter  te toca

saludos

----------


## Yonpiter

Alla vamos... 

¿Quien realizó el espectaculo más taquillero de Barcelona en 1932?

y otro de regalo..

¿Quien recibió en Nueva Orleans un aplauso de todos los magos asistentes a su convención durante 20 minutos?

----------


## Rafa505

¿Ya ha pasado el plazo?, ¿Se debería decir la respuesta ya?

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Sí, hala Yonpiter, suelta la respuesta y haz UNA pregunta  :D

----------


## Xavi-Z

¿Ciuró?  :roll:

----------


## Yonpiter

Perdón, estuve un poco out... pero aqui van las respuestas....

¿Quien realizó el espectaculo más taquillero de Barcelona en 1932?
David TObias Bamberg II, tambien llamado FUMANCHÚ

¿Quien recibió en Nueva Orleans un aplauso de todos los magos asistentes a su convención durante 20 minutos?
Nuestro maravilloso Slydini

----------


## letang

Como Yonpiter no ha hecho pregutna dejo yo una que puse en la primera página.

Es tonta pero está graciosa xD

*¿Quién es el hombre con gran bigote y típico acento de Vallecas?*

----------


## Jeff

Con todo el respeto a Letang, sin querer (aunque lo hago) romper la norma de pregunta respuesta. Pero se me ocurio una facilita, pero al modo de acertijo mas bien. Que esto no excluya que se debe contestar a la pregunta del "Majorero" adoptivo de Letang primero.

Pregunta:

Que tiene que ver un famosisimo detective de ficcion con un famoso mago en la vida real?

La primera parte de la pregunta es vinculante a la segunda parte de la misma, mas no directamente, es un acertijo.

----------


## letang

El personaje de comic "Sexton Blake" con el nombre artístico de nuestro mentalista español "Anthony Blake".

Por lo que tengo entendido, Anthony Blake para buscar su nombre artístico escribió varios nombres diferentes en papelitos y los metió en una bolsa.
Escribió varios apellidos distintos en papelitos y los metió en otra bolsa.
Sacó un papelito de cada bolsa y _voilà_ encontró su nombre artístico.

Aquí está el detective Sexton Blake


(Esto lo he hecho más que nada para que se centren en mi pregunta, jajajaja. Es bromita "franchute" (que es el gentilicio cariñoso para los franceses   :Wink:  ) )

----------


## Jeff

Pués no Letang, el mago como el detective son aún mas famoso que esos dos, los conocen en el mundo entero. Tic tac sigue corriendo el tiempo.

----------


## Ella

sabiais que hay un libro llamado "The Sherlock Holmes Book of Magic" y es de magia?? 
http://www.piccadillybooks.com/sherl...lmes-magic.htm
si pensamos en holmes....se habla de doyle,y si pensamos en doyle entramos en el tema de houdnini...


El cazador de brujos

El escritor y autor teatral George Bernard Shaw alguna vez dijo “Los tres nombres más famosos en la historia son Jesucristo, Sherlock Holmes y Harry Houdini”, sin pensar que el padre de Holmes y el afamado ilusionista pronto se conocerían. Para cuando el encuentro sucede Arthur es ya un creyente apasionado del espiritualismo (se piensa que Conan Doyle empezó en esta doctrina, a partir de lo que él creyó había sido una charla con su hijo muerto), amén de su titulo de gran escritor e intelectual.

Houdini, a su vez, se incumbe en el espiritualismo por el interés de comunicarse con su madre fallecida, pero no obstante, se muestra escéptico ante este tipo de falacias, por ser un experto consumado en el arte del engaño y el ilusionismo. Desde entonces Houdini y Doyle empiezan a intercambiar cartas, el escritor provee al mago de una lista de los médiums más famosos de la época, Houdini comienza así a desenmascararlos, haciendo quedar en ridículo a los charlatanes, práctica que mas tarde se transformaría en adicción para el gran Harry Houdini.

En ese tiempo sucede la primera gran disyuntiva entre estos personajes, Harry le escribe a Arthur comunicándole de cómo ha exhibido a los embaucadores y este, sin prestar atención a eso, le hace saber del descubrimiento de las fotografías de las hadas de Cottingley, hay dos versiones de este caso, una, que el escapista pidió a Doyle ver las imágenes y este hizo caso omiso de su petición, publicándolas, y la segunda, que Houdini vio las fotografías y se refirió a ellas sarcásticamente como “una gran revelación”, sarcasmo del cual Doyle no se entero o no quiso enterarse, creyendo así que el comentario de Houdini era un aliciente más para publicar dichas fotos.

Houdini acude con regularidad a las conferencias espiritistas de Doyle en Estados Unidos, y se burla de ellas con eficiente discreción, por las noches Harry sigue desenmascarando médiums, espiritistas y videntes, haciéndolo con sarcasmo y crueldad extrema. Lady Doyle, esposa del escritor y famosa por sus dotes espiritistas, se dice poseída por la madre de Houdini, y escribe una carta al mago para hacérselo saber, Houdini escribe sobre esto en el New York Sun, en donde se burla a mas no poder de la carta de la dama, cosa, que por supuesto, no le cae en gracia a Conan Doyle, terminando así su amistad con el incrédulo ilusionista. Posteriormente Doyle reaparecía en la vida de Houdini, acusándolo de “cazador de brujos”, el mago emprendería la contra amenazando con demandar por injurias, cosa que finalmente no hizo.

Cuando Houdini pereció, Doyle se lamentó diciendo, “Fuimos grandes amigos que estaban de acuerdo en todo menos en el espiritismo.”


(extraido de otra web)

----------


## Jeff

Enhorabuena Ella.

----------


## Ella

> Enhorabuena Ella.


jejeje, pero en la buena magia tambien nombran a holms, doyle y houdini...solo que no encontraba la pagina
ahora hare la pregunta yo.
asi que esperad

----------


## Ella

*pregunta*

En asia se cuenta que senicienta, para ser princesa, poso su pie sobre almohadillas
pero yo os contare un cuento:

"el gran califa harun-al-raschid, comendador de los creyentes, estaba en su palacio de bagdad cuando se le presento un hombre y pidoi ser recibido, pretendia presentar un juego de manos extraordinario.
pidio 40 agujas, las cogio y las tiro al suelo de tal forma que cada una quedo inchada en el suelo a una distancia igual entre ellas, el hombre pido otra vez 40 agujas y, esta vez, la punta de cada una entro en el ojo de cada una de las anteriores, volvio a pdir,y volvio a repetirse el mismo femonemo...."


como se llama el mago y el juego por el cual es famoso? (ahora pensareis siempre en mi...   :Wink:   )

----------


## magikko

"...ahora pensareis siempre en mi... "



Nunca he dejado de hacerlo.

----------


## Ella

bueno,no quereis jugar al trivial o la pregunta es muy dificil?

mejor pista que: pensad en mi, imposible....
buscad en le foro, en internet...

el domingo revelare la respuesta

----------


## Rafa505

No es que no queramos jugar, es que hacéis preguntas imposibles.  :Wink:

----------


## Ella

no teneis instinto detectivesco, jajaj, que le gusta a Ella? buscalo en el foro....

*pistas*

otra pista: la rutina se publico en una revista en francia y fue traducida aqui en españa, actualmente se puede encontrar en un "libro", es un libro de la editorial "..." donde solamente se explica esta rutina.

otra pista: se la conoce por dos nombres, el nombre con que se publico en francia esta escondido dentro de mi pregunta original

----------


## Rafa505

¿Rezvani por "Tomates y Tazones"?

----------


## ne0_

A saber...
Y no se si la respuesta tendra algo que ver porque a acabado leyendo algunos capitulos de las mil y unas noches, y traduciendo, y oye tu lo veras muy claro pero... manda ****** la preguntita(aunque siempre pense que eso de cenicienta no venia muy a cuento...)
Bueno que me tengo que ir, puede que no tenga nada que ver pero apuesto por:
Las agujas de coser indianas (Roger Crosthwate) Creo que vienen en la magia de cerca de Lewis Ganson.
saludos

----------


## Ella

> ¿Rezvani por "Tomates y Tazones"?


siiii, muy bien!!!

te toca hacer la pregunta

----------


## Rafa505

Me toca, ¿Cuántos y cuáles culebreos inventó Arturo de Ascanio?.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Aprovechando la magia de Ascanio 2, no?

----------


## Rafa505

Envidiosoooo  :Wink:

----------


## Ella

> Me toca, ¿Cuántos y cuáles culebreos inventó Arturo de Ascanio?.


pues que yo sepa esta la version normal (por extraccion del indice izquierdo) y la variante (por empuje del indice derecho)

----------


## Rafa505

No, hay más.

----------


## YaGo

Según mis informaciones hay tres culebreos:

Horizontal, con 5 cartas.

Tenerife, con 5 cartas también.

Las Palmas, con 6 cartas.

----------


## Rafa505

Faltan. Voy a concretar, ¿Según el tomo 2 de "La Magia de Ascanio", cuántos y cuáles culebreos inventó?

----------


## Ella

> Faltan. Voy a concretar, ¿Según el tomo 2 de "La Magia de Ascanio", cuántos y cuáles culebreos inventó?


Culebreo normal 
Revoloteo de la cuarta carta 
Culebreo vertical 
Culebreo con presa del anular 
Culebreo de tres cartas 
Culebreo Tenerife 
Culebreo Las Palmas 
Culebreo Las Palmas-5 
Culebreo Las Vegas 
Culebreo Las Vegas- variante

----------


## Rafa505

Ahora que lo pienso, he puesto una pregunta muy chorra. Esta bien, te toca Ella.

----------


## Ella

*PREGUNTA*


que mago de pequeño fracaso al intentar imitar a un mago  que vio en la television, el cual sacaba un recipiente metalico en el cual, metiaunos papeles que predian juego, lo cubria, decia unas palabras magicas, levantaba la tapa y el recipiente aparecia lleno de galletas :Confused: 

pistas:

-Nuestro mago se refiere a su efecto (tipo presto pinto) gag  como:"creo que fui el primero que penso en este gag magnifico y visual, aunque despues de que lo publicase en 1980 y de que lo enseñase en mis conferencias, la idea ha aparecido publicada y vendida en efectos de otros magos. puede ser que a estos magos se les ocurriera la misma idea de manera independiente.

-es holandes

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

¿Puede ser Fred Kaps?

----------


## Ella

> ¿Puede ser Fred Kaps?


nop, pero fred kaps participo de jurado en una actuacion que hizo este mago de joven   :Wink:

----------


## ricard21

Hola.

¿Puede ser Tommy Wonder.?

----------


## Ella

> Hola.
> 
> ¿Puede ser Tommy Wonder.?



sii, te toca preguntar   :Wink:  

el juego ese tipo presto pinto consiste en extender la baraja, luego al dar unos golpesitos en la mesa se ve que los puntos de la baraja se han caido todos hacia el lado de la mesa, se vuelve a extender y todas las cartas estan asi; asi que se da unos golpes por el otro borde, para equilibrarlo, y al extender todo vuelve a la normalidad. es una forma de introduccion para luego seguir con un juego

----------


## ricard21

Hola

Bueno una pregunta facilita. Nombre artisticico de David Frederick.

----------


## Ella

> Hola
> 
> Bueno una pregunta facilita. Nombre artisticico de David Frederick.


dai vernon?

----------


## ricard21

Hola

Si, que rapidez, te toca.

----------


## Ella

*Pregunta*


david banberg conocido como "papa" bamberg que fue designado mago real de la corte holandesa en 1870.
La dinastia magica de 3 siglos tuvo su fin tras los 3 hijos magos de "papa".

explique como se acabo la dinastia: nombre de los hijos y de sus nietos (si los tuvo).

*pistas:*

-fu manchu

----------


## ricard21

Jasper Bamberg, primer eslabon de la dinastiamagica de los Bamberg, continuando generacionalmente con, Eliaser Bmberg, David Leendert Bamberg, Tobias Bamberg, David Tobias Bamberg, Theo Bamberg(Okito) Y David Bamberg mas conocido como Fu-Manchu hijo de Okito, con la muerte Fu- Manchu que constituye la septima generacion termaina la dinastia de los Bamberg.

----------


## Ella

> Eliaser Bmberg, David Leendert Bamberg, Tobias Bamberg,David Tobias Bamberg, Theo Bamberg(Okito) Y David Bamberg mas conocido como Fu-Manchu hijo de Okito, con la muerte Fu- Manchu que constituye la septima generacion termaina la dinastia de los Bamberg.


hijole!  theodore bamberg efectivamente es hijo de "papa" y padre de fu manchu...pero te faltan los otros dos hijos   :Wink:  

jasper bamberg->eliaser bamberg->david leendert bamberg->tobias bamberg->david bamberg (papa)-> 3 hijos:

(2º hijo)e... bamberg->jules bamberg
(1º hijo)theodore bamberg-> fu manchu
(3º hijo)e.... bamberg


*PISTAS*

3ºhijo: nacio en el 1887. famoso con sus sombras chinescas y transmision del pensamiento
2º hijo: nacio en 1884. concertista de piano y mago, compuso la parte musical del espectaculo de fu manchu. es el custodio de los secretos magicos de los bamberg.

(de la revista fake de 1966- carlos alberto molinari)

----------


## ricard21

Sus tres hijos fueron Dorothy, Donald y David(Fu-Manchu)

----------


## ricard21

Creo que me he liado o no se..
Te estoy diciendo los hijos de Okito.Bueno voy a leerte de nuevo.

----------


## ricard21

Dios bendito del cielo, que empanada tengo, creo que a la tercera va la vencida. Ya no se quien es hijo de quien, pero ahi va la respuesta a tu pregunta:

-Tuvo 6 hijos de loscuales tres seconvirtieron en magos :Emile, Edward y Theo(Okito) que a su vez tuvo a los que te dije antes, entre ellos Fu Manchu en donde termina la Dinastia Bamberg.

----------


## Ella

> Dios bendito del cielo, que empanada tengo, creo que a la tercera va la vencida. Ya no se quien es hijo de quien, pero ahi va la respuesta a tu pregunta:
> 
> -Emile, Edward y Theo.


ahora sii, perfecto

te toca preguntar   :Lol:

----------


## ricard21

Uff..¡

A quien se refiere Dai Vernon en 1987 cuando habla del mas habil del mundo tecnicamente con las cartas.

----------


## Ella

> Uff..¡
> 
> A quien se refiere Dai Vernon en 1987 cuando habla del mas habil del mundo tecnicamente con las cartas.


 richard turner??

----------


## Rafa505

¿Richard Turner?. No he acertado por un minuto  :Smile1:

----------


## ricard21

Correcto. 

A jugarrrrrrrrr.

----------


## Ella

he ganado yo:

*pregunta*

como se llama el numismago preferido de Manuel Cuesta??

----------


## ricard21

Alguna pista, por favor.   :Wink:

----------


## Ella

*pistas:*

-nacio en suecia

-algunos de sus juegos estan descritos en un libro español a traves de otro gran mago
-este libro no figura autor

-lewis ganson tiene escrito un libro donde por medio de este "otro gran mago" se explican los juegos de "nuestro mago"

pd: no solo es numismago, es un mago que brillo por si solo, manipulaciones, cartas, monedas...

----------


## ne0_

Nathan Leipziger(Nate Leipzig)?
saludos

----------


## Ella

> Nathan Leipziger(Nate Leipzig)?
> saludos


asi es!!!

los juegos de nate aparecen en "estrellas de la magia" por medio de dai vernon
y el libro de lewis ganson es Dai Vernon's Tribute To Nate Leipzig

----------


## ne0_

> asi es!!!
> 
> los juegos de nate aparecen en "estrellas de la magia" por medio de dai vernon
> y el libro de lewis ganson es Dai Vernon's Tribute To Nate Leipzig


Bueno a tanto no llegaba, pero me toca!
Hay va:

¿Que amable persona resubira los videos aqui nombrados( http://magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=9530 ) para que los que llegamos tarde podamos tambien verlos?

Pista: Tiene que ser el nik de algun usuario del foro...
Bueno era coña (aunque si alguien se presta, ¡ole el/ella!), ahora en serio.

*PREGUNTA*

*¿Que famoso mago dijo en una ocasion?:
"Cuando dibujes una hoja de árbol, no imites una hoja de verdad ni copies otro dibujo. Dibuja la hoja que ves en tu mente y de este modo pondrás una parte de ti en todas tus creaciones."*
saludos

----------


## Ella

arturo ascanio ??

----------


## ne0_

> arturo ascanio ??


noop. Esta tarde pongo alguna pista, aunque no se que poner sin decirlo...
saludos

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> arturo ascanio ??
> 
> 
> noop. Esta tarde pongo alguna pista, aunque no se que poner sin decirlo...
> saludos


no,si me suena muchisimo, lo he leido
entonces florensa, y si no es florensa pues darwin ortiz o tamariz...lo he leido

di la pagina donde aparece  y yo te digo quien lo dice...no hace falta que nombres el libro   :Wink:

----------


## ne0_

> no,si me suena muchisimo, lo he leido
> entonces florensa, y si no es florensa pues darwin ortiz o tamariz...lo he leido
> 
> di la pagina donde aparece  y yo te digo quien lo dice...no hace falta que nombres el libro


Claro que te suena, si hace poco hablabas de missdirection...(pista 1).
Eso si no has dado ni una, y mira que has dicho   :Lol:  
Bueeno va pag. XXX (PISTA 2)
saludos

----------


## Ella

jajjaa, slydini!!!! en su libro, jope, no leia ese fragmento desde verano que me compre el libro!!!
pensaba que era de los libros que me he leido mas reciente!!

ahor apregunto yo (otra vez)

----------


## ne0_

> [...]ahor apregunto yo (otra vez)


Ala pero no te ensañes mucho que la de tazones y tomates... ni agatha christie...

----------


## Ella

ostras, juraria que hice la pregunta..que raro!!!

pregunta

que mago es considerado "el mago de los magos"?

*pista*

-fue el primer americano y el mas joven en ganar el gran prix del fism

----------


## Rafa505

Daryl Martínez

----------


## Ella

nou   :Lol:

----------


## Rafa505

¿Lance Burton?

----------


## Ella

> ¿Lance Burton?



siii, ahora de premio te toca a enseñarle el hobby 

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...10838&start=15

jajajaja
pregunta

----------


## ignoto

¿Alguien sabe sobre qué tipo de magia trata el libro del barón De Carlos?

----------


## Rafa505

Para ese hobby no hace falta comprar libros ni nada trucado, yo no voy a ser quien lo diga, que cada uno saque conclusiones. :D 

*Pregunta*

¿Cómo se cuenta que fue inventada la técnica de la transferencia de un empalme de mano a mano?

----------


## Ella

> Para ese hobby no hace falta comprar libros ni nada trucado, yo no voy a ser quien lo diga, que cada uno saque conclusiones. :D 
> 
> *Pregunta*
> 
> ¿Cómo se cuenta que fue inventada la técnica de la transferencia de un empalme de mano a mano?


buah, tio, pero eso no vale...yo no se cartomagia, o quereis que os haga preguntas de numismagia :Confused:  vais a flipar la proxima...os aviso

----------


## Rafa505

Es una cosa de historia de la magia, o eso creo. Uuuuh nos a avisado uy uy,  :Smile1:   cuidado que nos va a hacer preguntas de monedas.


PISTA.

Dai Vernon.

----------


## to

Creo (con consecuencia de decir una burrada) que lo dice el en uno de los revelations y comenta que jugando con una carta empalmada, esta pivoteaba con el meñique dando lugar a que la otra mano la agarre.

No lo recuerdo muy bien pero va por ahi

----------


## Rafa505

Puede ser, pero no es lo que se cuenta, o lo que yo he leído.

----------


## ne0_

> ¿Alguien sabe sobre qué tipo de magia trata el libro del barón De Carlos?


No te tocaba, pero como lo del empalme de mano a mano, no tengo ni idea pues te contesto esta: ¿Mag¡a con camara negra?
Realmente no lo sabia pero en google..., todos los dias se aprende algo.
saludos

----------


## ricard21

Bueno esto de memoria:

Estaba haciendo un juego Dai Vernon a unos amigos  y en el momento que tenia una carta empalmada en la mano derecha, le presentaron a algun famoso cirujano(quiero recordar), y claro como le tenia que dar la mano, tuvo que improvisar y cambiarsela a la izquierda de forma que ninguno de los alli presentes lo vieran.

----------


## ricard21

> Bueno esto de memoria:
> 
> Estaba haciendo un juego Dai Vernon a unos amigos  y en el momento que tenia una carta empalmada en la mano derecha, le presentaron a algun famoso cirujano(quiero recordar), y claro como le tenia que dar la mano, tuvo que improvisar y cambiarsela a la izquierda de forma que ninguno de los alli presentes lo vieran.


Simplemente como dato, y despues de mirarlo rectifico, a quien le presentaron era juez.

----------


## letang

Yo he oído llamar a ese movimiento "lavado de manos".
Por tanto quizá el nombre venga de la experiencia a partir de la cuál se inventó.
El mago mientras se lavaba las manos descubrió que era un movimiento perfecto para traspasar un empalme.

O el mago estaba practicando eso de llevar todo el día una carta empalmada para coger naturalidad e incluso se lavó las manos con la carta, y descubrió el movimiento   :Lol:

----------


## Rafa505

La respuesta de ricard21 es la buena, te toca.

----------


## ricard21

¿Que famoso mago, ya una leyenda, supo resucitar varias de las tecnicas y efectos de Tecnica Cartomagica Avanzada en dos famosas peliculas de 8mm producidas por Cine Magic.?

----------


## Ella

> ¿Que famoso mago, ya una leyenda, supo resucitar varias de las tecnicas y efectos de Tecnica Cartomagica Avanzada en dos famosas peliculas de 8mm producidas por Cine Magic.?


y la pista??

----------


## ricard21

1ª pista :
-Segun este famoso mago, el efecto era lo primero y el metodo algo secundario.

----------


## ricard21

2ª pista:
-En uno de los ultimos capitulos de Nadaxaqui Roberto Giobbi hizo un juego que era atribuido a este mago, aunque este mago siempre se molesto de mencionar al creador.

----------


## Rafa505

¿Hugard? o ¿Braue?

----------


## ricard21

No, a seguir buscando.

En 5 min otra pista.

----------


## Rafa505

¿La carta en la cajita es de Fred Kaps?. Yo digo que Fred Kaps.

----------


## ricard21

Respuesta correcta.  :Wink:  

Pero el creador del efecto es Bruno Henning, nombre artistico Joro. Aunque como dije antes era atribuido al gran mago halandes. (GEC Tomo 5).

Tu turno.

----------


## Ella

> ¿La carta en la cajita es de Fred Kaps?. Yo digo que Fred Kaps.


por que la carta en la cajita?? giobbi no hizo la carta en la cajita...o si?
la respuesta esta en un libro que tngo pero no se cual es!!!; buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :(

----------


## Rafa505

La carta en la cajita la hizo Roberto Giobbi en NxA, se le atribuye a Fred Kaps aunque él no la inventara y citara siempre a su creador.

No se me ocurre ninguna pregunta, que pregunte otro\a.

----------


## ricard21

¿ Que famoso colaborador del foro magiapotagia  con mas de 200 mensajes no se le ocurre ninguna pregunta que hacer en el trivial?  :-( 

Quien la acierte le toca preguntar, y no valen excusas.  :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## Rafa505

Pregunto


¿A qué mago se refiere Juan Tamariz, en un documental, cuando dice que "estuvo 10 años pensando un efecto pero también comió entre medias" (no literalmente)?

----------


## Ella

> Pregunto
> 
> 
> ¿A qué mago se refiere Juan Tamariz, en un documental, cuando dice que "estuvo 10 años pensando un efecto pero también comió entre medias" (no literalmente)?



fueron 7 años...ey, di pistas... riobbo?

----------


## Rafa505

No. Tampoco es Rioboo.

Pista.

Estaba dando una conferencia o charla o clase, había gente tomando apuntes vamos. Más pista que lo del documental ya...

----------


## Ella

> No. Tampoco es Rioboo.
> 
> Pista.
> 
> Estaba dando una conferencia o charla o clase, había gente tomando apuntes vamos. Más pista que lo del documental ya...


no, si lo he visto, tambien me acrodaba de la imagen, pero no dice el nombre del mago, habla de la perseverancia...bueno, buscare el documental y lo vere de nuevo

----------


## Ella

vale, gaitan: "la perseverancia, y o he visto a gaitan..." jajajaja
pues riobbo cuenta una anecdota parecida en su libro

----------


## Rafa505

Sí, Gaetan Bloom.

----------


## Ella

kaps creo el juego de "carta en la caja", es suy


ya que os gusta tanto tanto la cartomagia os preguntare:


*pregunta*

tommy wonders invento "el wondereverse"

en que consiste? o mejor dicho, que dos tecnicas mezcla y de que magos??

----------


## ne0_

> vale, gaitan: "la perseverancia, y o he visto a gaitan..." jajajaja


 :evil:  Veinte veces abre oido la frasecita..., ¿ ha dicho gaitan?¿habra dicho gaitan? no, no creo otra vez y despues de buscarlo hasta en google, digo pues nada no lo entiendo bien. Miro aqui de nuevo y la frase copiada tal y como!

----------


## Ella

*-pistas:*


-uno de los magos nacio en usa a principios del siglo XX
y se le considera el mejor manipulador en la historia de la magia

-nuestro otro mago nacio 33 años despues, tambien en usa (detroit)

----------


## Rafa505

¿Channing Pollock y Mac King?, es la única diferencia de 33 años que encuentro entre un manipulador de USA y otro mago de USA. Channing Pollock (1926), Mac King (1959)

----------


## Ella

nop, si on me teneis que decir que dos magos, me teneis que decir que dos tecnicas de esos dos magos...

----------


## Rafa505

¿Más pistas?

----------


## Ella

> ¿Más pistas?



venga:

dada por debajo de LePaul es una, la otra?

----------


## ricard21

Noches

El volteo de Larry Jennings o Larreverse.

----------


## Ella

> Noches
> 
> El volteo de Larry Jennings o Larreverse.



siiii, ohhh, ricard es el mejor...despues d emi, claro

----------


## ricard21

:Lol:   :Lol:  

Bueno me toca a mi, a ver si se anima alguien mas.

¿Que famoso mago, en aquel tiempo intimo confidente de Vernon, habia traicionado la confianaza de Dai Vernon, revelando muchos de sus secretos a Fred Braue?

Debido a que los implicados estan muerto, para poder comprobar esta afirmacion, esta cuestion sigue siendo controvertida hoy en dia.

----------


## Ella

ricard, sacas todas tus preguntas del mismo libro...tienes suerte que sea tan gordo que me da pereza buscar pagina por pagina para encontrar la respuesta   :Lol:

----------


## ricard21

No, solo dos han sido de ese libro  y ademas rafa505 abrio la veda.

Esta creo que es la segunda de ese libro, asi que ya tienes una pista   :Wink:

----------


## ricard21

Por cierto. ¿Sabes que libro es? :D  :D  Quizas estas equivocada.  :Lol:

----------


## Ella

> Por cierto. ¿Sabes que libro es? :D  :D  Quizas estas equivocada.


todas las preguntas que haces las respuestas las he leido recientemente, pero para los nombres soy  malisima, es mas, las ultimas preguntas que has hecho yo misma cuando leia el libro me decia: uy, esto para el trivial!! pero por examenes no he participado hasta ahora...(en el trivial)

----------


## BusyMan

Ya... ¿y los exámenes qué tal? ¿has aprobado alguna?




> todas las preguntas que haces las respuestas las he leido recientemente


Menos leer y más aprender... de qué sirve leer tanto si no te quedas con lo que lees?... ains

----------


## gomobel

> Ya... ¿y los exámenes qué tal? ¿has aprobado alguna?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Ella
> 
> ...


¿No se puede leer por gusto, por el simple placer de leer? Leer no es forzosamente estudiar. 

No desvirtuemos el tema, que estaba calmadito, y a seguir con el trivial :D

----------


## Ella

> Ya... ¿y los exámenes qué tal? ¿has aprobado alguna?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Ella
> 
> ...


con un nombre nunca me quedo
por ahora solo han salido dos notas, se aprueba con 6,5, en una he aprobado raspada y en otra tengo un 8
y tu cuando acabaras tu carrera :Confused:  o la has dejado definitivamente?mas estudiar ....que no todo es magia   :Lol:

----------


## gomobel

> Iniciado por BusyMan
> 
> Ya... ¿y los exámenes qué tal? ¿has aprobado alguna?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


¿Se aprueba con un 6,5? :D Aquí con 4,5 (en ciencias) es incluso probable aprobar :D

Enhorabuena por tus notas Ella :D y por favor, volvamos al trivial





> *Bueno me toca a mi, a ver si se anima alguien mas.
> 
> ¿Que famoso mago, en aquel tiempo intimo confidente de Vernon, habia traicionado la confianaza de Dai Vernon, revelando muchos de sus secretos a Fred Braue?
> 
> Debido a que los implicados estan muerto, para poder comprobar esta afirmacion, esta cuestion sigue siendo controvertida hoy en dia.*

----------


## zarkov

> Enhorabuena por tus notas Ella :D y por favor, volvamos al trivial



¿Al Trivial ese que juegan dos o tres?

Muy erudito ¿no?
Es una opinión.

----------


## Rafa505

Eso se soluciona fácil... . 

Venga, vamos a jugar.  :Smile1:  




> Bueno me toca a mi, a ver si se anima alguien mas.
> 
> ¿Que famoso mago, en aquel tiempo intimo confidente de Vernon, habia traicionado la confianaza de Dai Vernon, revelando muchos de sus secretos a Fred Braue?
> 
> Debido a que los implicados estan muerto, para poder comprobar esta afirmacion, esta cuestion sigue siendo controvertida hoy en dia.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Venga, a animarse. A mi me pasa que muchas de las preguntas no sé contestarlas, lo que demuestra lo mucho que me queda por leer...

----------


## ricard21

:?:  :?: 

Nadie contesta. Venga la 1ª pista:

- La pregunta a sido sacada de algun escrito de Roberto Giobbi.

----------


## to

Jack Merlin? lo digo por que Braue en su libro lo nombra asiduamente

Slaudos!

----------


## Ella

> :?:  :?: 
> 
> Nadie contesta. Venga la 1ª pista:
> 
> - La pregunta a sido sacada de algun escrito de Roberto Giobbi.


escrito o libro escrito por roberto?

----------


## ricard21

> Jack Merlin? lo digo por que Braue en su libro lo nombra asiduamente
> 
> Slaudos!


No.

----------


## ricard21

> Iniciado por ricard21
> 
> :?:  :?: 
> 
> Nadie contesta. Venga la 1ª pista:
> 
> - La pregunta a sido sacada de algun escrito de Roberto Giobbi.
> 
> 
> escrito o libro escrito por roberto?


No, no es un libro escrito por el. Por eso puse "escrito".

La primera pista, tenia truco en eso, tendia al engaño, es un estudio introductorio.

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por ricard21
> 
> ...


entonces, recopilando informacion, un escrito de roberto giobbi que aparece en el 2º tomo de un libro del cual rafa habia sacado ya una pregunta... :roll:

----------


## Rafa505

¿Es un prólogo?, si te refieres a "la Magia de Ascanio 2", no he visto nada de Vernon, la pregunta de lo del empalme no la he leído en ningún libro, no sé donde lo leí. :roll:

----------


## ricard21

Hola.

Ella, por lo que veo no es el libro que tu te creias.

Si, Rafa, es un prologo de un libro muy famoso de cartomagia, y en ese libro viene tambien la pregunta que hiciste de la transferencia de mano a mano .

----------


## Ella

pues yo no tengno libros de cartomagia..y lo he leido, lo de kaps estoy casi egurao qeu viene en "la buena magia"

----------


## Rafa505

Me parece que vas a tener que hacer otra pregunta.

----------


## ricard21

Yo era por respetar las reglas, que dice que son 5 dias. 8) , puff se han pasado.

Venga otra:

 ¿A que famosoo libro me estoy refieriendo en los mensajes anteriores?

----------


## Rafa505

¿Técnica Cartomágica Avanzada?

----------


## ricard21

Si Rafa, ya era hora ¿no?  :Lol:  

Al final lo he puesto facil.

¿Tienes ese libro?

----------


## Rafa505

No, pero buscando quien prologa o tiene un escrito en ese libro pues no ha sido difícil.

Pregunta

¿Cuántas versiones de "reunión de ases" conocía Dai Vernon?

Pista. 

Más de 10 y... de 20

----------


## ricard21

Segun fu-Manchu 65 metodos.

----------


## Rafa505

Sí.

----------


## ricard21

Bueno una de monedas. a ver si Ella da una, que ultimamente ...

¿Que mago japones es famoso por utilizar a menudo el muscle pass?

----------


## to

shoot ogawa?

Saludos!!

----------


## ricard21

Me estoy refiriendo a otro mago.

----------


## Rafa505

Akira Fujii. ¿Puede ser?

----------


## ricard21

Si 

Quedamos poco aqui   :Oops:   :-(  :(

Por cierto este mago es bueno eh!

----------


## Rafa505

¿De que conocido mago es el juego "Anillo, Reloj y Cartera"?

----------


## to

Tommy Wonder

Saludos!

----------


## Rafa505

Sí.

----------


## to

Como se llama la pareja de magia de Fantasio?

Saludos!

----------


## Ella

> Como se llama la pareja de magia de Fantasio?
> 
> Saludos!


su mujer, monica, aunque se hacia llamar: Daisy

----------


## Ella

*pregunta*


que mago dejo de utilizar bolas de esponja porque no queria ser percibido como la persona que llevaba nariz de payaso en el bolsillo??

pista:

----------


## Rafa505

Eugene Burger.

----------


## Ella

asi es..y aparece en el video de bolas de esponja de l&l
te toca rafa

----------


## Rafa505

No tengo más preguntas, no se que preguntar. :roll:

----------


## Ella

> No tengo más preguntas, no se que preguntar. :roll:


pregunto yo??

----------


## ignoto

¿Sabéis qué gimick es una "castañuela", para qué se utilizaba y en cual dedo se colgaba?

Hablo en pasado porque no creo que ningún mago actual utilice una. Si me equivoco, corregidme.

----------


## Shinoda

Una pregunta curiosa, ¿quien inventó el sistema de Black in Black? ( cartas de dorso negro en tapete negro).

----------


## Rafa505

Esto va por turnos y la pregunta es de Ignoto, pero vamos, yo digo que fueron dos inventores, Ben Ali Bey y Buatier De Kolta.

----------


## Shinoda

Segun Henry Evans el inventor fue su hermano   :shock:

----------


## Ella

> Segun Henry Evans el inventor fue su hermano   :shock:


creo que evans dice que su hermano le dio esa idea para SU rutina
el estaba trabajando una rutina de trile....pero no se le ocurria como llevar a cabo lo que tenia pensado y a su hermano se le ocurrio eso

----------


## Rafa505

> ¿Sabéis qué gimick es una "castañuela", para qué se utilizaba y en cual dedo se colgaba?
> 
> Hablo en pasado porque no creo que ningún mago actual utilice una. Si me equivoco, corregidme.

----------


## Ella

ignoto, tienes que dar pistas!!!

----------


## ignoto

¡Valeeeee!
Sale en uno de los DVD de "Tres horas con Marko".

Se utilizaba para la producción y desaparición de pañuelos.

Se podían producir o hacer desaparecer *varios* pañuelos de...¡60x60cm! a manos desnudas, sin mangas y sin topit ni cola de ratón.

Por contra, no es fácil su uso ni su carga aunque con un mínimo de practica la descarga está hecha.

Es de color carne, como el FP, y se hacían de latón pintado, guata o plástico. Según la época y las disponibilidades de material.

¿Os hace falta una foto o con estas pistas ya vale?

----------


## Rafa505

Creo que se debería cambiar de pregunta.

----------


## ricard21

Saludos. Cuanto tiempo.

La castañuela se utilizaba para hacer desaparecer los pañuelos y se colocaba en el pulgar o en el indice.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

He editado las reglas. Ahora en vez de cada 5 días es cada 2.

----------


## ricard21

Bueno, creo que me toca.

¿Que famoso mago "presto" sus manos para la pelicula "Y le seguian llamando trinidad"?. 

Tambien "presto" sus manos en "Tres pasos para el delirio" en este caso se tuvo que pintar las uñas de rojo porque estaba interpretando a Brigitte Bardot.

----------


## laso

Creo que Tony Binarelli, Mago italiano de gran elegancia.

----------


## ricard21

Si, tu turno.

Saludos.

----------


## laso

Tony binarelli ha escrito unos cuantos libros. Son de los que se encuentran por casualidad en las librerías y te lo regala algún amigo sin preguntarte.

Va una de historia:

Hubo un Mago alemán al que le faltaban las piernas y una de sus manos. Aún así consiguió un éxito considerable en su época. 

¿Cuál era su nombre y apellido?

Pista: Comparte nombre con un famoso matemático, también alemán.

----------


## ganu

Me ha costado pero creo que es Matthias Buchinger _The Little Man of Nuremberg_

----------


## laso

No. A Buchinger, también alemán, le faltaban las dos manos y las dos piernas. 

Otra pista: El apellido coincide mucho con el de el personaje interpretado por Woody Allen en "El Escorpión de Jade". Solo hay que quitar una letra y tenemos el apellido de nuestro Mago. 

El matemático alemán de la primera pista es famoso por sus leyes para explicar el movimiento de los planetas alrededor del sol. 

Ahora que me doy cuenta, lo he puesto difícil. Sorry, mañana la respuesta.

...vaya horas de mirar el foro

----------


## ignoto

> Saludos. Cuanto tiempo.
> 
> La castañuela se utilizaba para hacer desaparecer los pañuelos y se colocaba en el pulgar o en el indice.



Me descubro.

----------


## Ella

> Tony binarelli ha escrito unos cuantos libros. Son de los que se encuentran por casualidad en las librerías y te lo regala algún amigo sin preguntarte.
> 
> Va una de historia:
> 
> Hubo un Mago alemán al que le faltaban las piernas y una de sus manos. Aún así consiguió un éxito considerable en su época. 
> 
> ¿Cuál era su nombre y apellido?
> 
> Pista: Comparte nombre con un famoso matemático, también alemán.


puede ser Johannes Brigg ?

----------


## laso

Si,si,si... Johannes Brigg

Y te felicito porque se me fué la mano con la pregunta, reconozco que era dificililla pero, ¿a que da más gusto acertar?  :Wink:  

Te toca

----------


## Ella

*pregunta*

que mago represento a un personaje en un programa de television mostrando la personificacion moralista y conservadora de otro personaje del mismo programa que por razones de enfermedad no se podia reincorporar :Confused: ?

pista:
-el animal decia "nunca mas"

----------


## ganu

Pudiera o pudiese ser Billy O'Conner

----------


## Ella

> Pudiera o pudiese ser Billy O'Conner


nop   :Lol:

----------


## laso

Me parece que fue JuanTamariz, en el un, dos, tres. ¡Que tiempos!

----------


## Ella

> Me parece que fue JuanTamariz, en el un, dos, tres. ¡Que tiempos!


asi es!!!!! Don Estrecho era Juan Tamariz

----------


## Ella

aqui teneis un video donde cuentan lo de tamariz en el 1,2,3:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRJzmQUhfOg

y aqui en el programa con el cuervo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0AVI...elated&search=

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Y el Cuervo nunca emprendió el vuelo.
> Aún sigue posado, aún sigue posado
> en el pálido busto de Palas.
> en el dintel de la puerta de mi cuarto.
> Y sus ojos tienen la apariencia
> de los de un demonio que está soñando.
> Y la luz de la lámpara que sobre él se derrama
> tiende en el suelo su sombra. Y mi alma,
> del fondo de esa sombra que flota sobre el suelo,
> no podrá liberarse. ¡Nunca más!

----------


## laso

Parece que me toca, Una facil:

En 1980 se estrenó una horrorosa película cuya acción se desarrollaba en un tren. En ella aparecía el personaje de un mago ¿Quién interpretaba este papel?

Pista: Es un Mago

Curiosidad: Según una leyenda urbana, cuando aun no se copiaban DVDs y no existía el intercambio de archivos en la red, este mago (avergonzado por su paso por este infumable filme) se dedicaba a comprar y destruir toda copia de la película que caía en sus manos. Eso dice la leyenda.

----------


## Rafa505

David Copperfield.

----------


## laso

Pues sí. La película era "Terror Train", en España "Terror en el Tren", de Roger Spottiswoode. Mucho adolescente sangrando y Ken el mago haciendo levitar rosas.

Te toca, Rafa 505

----------


## Rafa505

Tenía una pregunta hace un tiempo, pero se me ha olvidado, al primero que ponga una pregunta le cedo mi turno.

----------


## Ella

que mago nacido en baltimor dijo una vez: "ascanio es el dai vernon español"

----------


## Rafa505

¿Lewis Ganson?

----------


## ganu

Milbourne Christopher

----------


## Ella

> Milbourne Christopher


asi es!!!
te toca preguntar

----------


## ganu

Bueno, pues ahí va ¿cual era la especialidad gastronómica de Slydini según Tamariz?  :D

----------


## Ella

> Bueno, pues ahí va ¿cual era la especialidad gastronómica de Slydini según Tamariz?  :D



pero sin pistas...

----------


## ganu

La respuesta se encuentra en un libro de Tamariz. ¿Cual?, pues uno que tiene estructura "concertil"; ¿donde?, en uno de los movimientos de esta obra musical dedicada a un "gran director de orquesta". Fácil ¿no?

----------


## ganu

¿nadie se anima?, ¿es muy díficil?, ¿más pistas? aunque creo que la que he dado es bastante clara, ¿cambio la pregunta?

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Esta me la agencio yo, que si algo se me quedó de la lectura de la "Sonata" del tito Tamariz fue precisamente ese detalle culinario (y no porque me toque de cerca el tema...que también  :117: ): de cabeza, allá me voy con con los macarrones (bien acompañados con vino de California)...¿me he ganado la galletita?  :117:

----------


## ganu

> Esta me la agencio yo, que si algo se me quedó de la lectura de la "Sonata" del tito Tamariz fue precisamente ese detalle culinario (y no porque me toque de cerca el tema...que también ): de cabeza, allá me voy con con los macarrones (bien acompañados con vino de California)...¿me he ganado la galletita?


Pues si, aqui la tienes 

te toca!

----------


## KiKeNiCo

¡Voy!




> 88 años lúcidos que son suma y compendio de la maestría que poseía a los 40, el trabajo y entretenimiento que dedicaba a los 30, la ilusión que le llenaba a los 16, y la mirada dulce, sonriente, inocente, sin dobleces, abierta y llena de amor que tenía ya a los 2.


Siguiendo con el tito Tamariz, estas fueron sus palabras...palabras de un grande para otro..._¿quién?_

----------


## ricard21

Saludos.

Con esa edad podria ser Dai Vernon.

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> Saludos.
> 
> Con esa edad podria ser Dai Vernon.


Pista pista...La cita está fechada en el 89...pero no, no es Dai Vernon...más cerca... :117:

----------


## Ella

yo dire ascanio por probar, pero no tengo ni idea..

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> yo dire ascanio por probar, pero no tengo ni idea..


Así de cerca...pero no; vaya...pues tú eres quién tenía más esperanzas de que lo acertase mozuela...no es Ascanio...y a ti personalmente te gusta mucho...

Más pistas para los más profanos...no quiso el preciado Houdin de oro que le ofrecían...

----------


## Rafa505

¿Frakson?

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> ¿Frakson?


GALLIFANTE PARA EL INFANTE!!!! (Ya decía yo que era muxa pista...)

José Jiménez Sevilla, AKA Frakson, amigo y admirado de Tamariz y muchos otros, a destacar por sus estudios en la posición y misdirection de escenario, gran manipulador por otro lado y un referente en nuestra magia; con respecto a lo de rechazar un Houdini de oro, señalar que el jurado quiso entregarle el Grand Prix del FISM de 1950, pero él abdicó en favor del inglés Geoffrey Buckingham y su producción de 15 bolas de billar.

Así pues, *Rafa505*, te toca tirar!

----------


## Rafa505

Una fácil, creo:

¿A qué mago nos referimos si hablamos de Dai Yen?

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> yo dire ascanio por probar, pero no tengo ni idea..
> 
> 
> Así de cerca...pero no; vaya...pues tú eres quién tenía más esperanzas de que lo acertase mozuela...no es Ascanio...y a ti personalmente te gusta mucho...
> 
> Más pistas para los más profanos...no quiso el preciado Houdin de oro que le ofrecían...


ostras!!, pues iba a decirlo, por lo de dulce y sonriente...pero luego me fije que decia: como un niño....entonces dude
no he visto nunca a frakson, me gustaria ....

----------


## Ella

> Una fácil, creo:
> 
> ¿A qué mago nos referimos si hablamos de Dai Yen?


la pista..

----------


## Rafa505

Es que es muy fácil, doy una pista pero no va a aclarar nada, mucha pista no se puede dar.

PISTA

No era asiatico, mago de habla inglesa.

----------


## Felipe

> la pista..


Así no se llamaba.

Creo que era Dai Vernon, con el nombre que utilizaba hace más de 60 años.

----------


## Rafa505

Correcto, te toca.

----------


## Felipe

Nombre de puro y tienda de un rey... (vamos, blanco y en botella)

 ¿de quién se trata?

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Voy a decir la mayor parida de la historia pero FU-MANCHÚ me suena a tabaco.
?

Tiene algo que ver con Reig?

 :P  :P

----------


## Felipe

> Voy a decir la mayor parida de la historia pero FU-MANCHÚ me suena a tabaco.
> ?
> 
> Tiene algo que ver con Reig?
> 
>  :P  :P


Pues no sé porque no fumo. Pero también son puros.

----------


## carlossicilia

el nivel esta muy alto no ?  ...... vamos esa preguntas requieren ...

----------


## Rafa505

> vamos esa preguntas requieren ...


¿Leer?

----------


## brando

> Nombre de puro y tienda de un rey... (vamos, blanco y en botella)
> 
>  ¿de quién se trata?


El prestidigitador optimus,PARTAGAS.

----------


## Felipe

> Iniciado por Felipe
> 
> Nombre de puro y tienda de un rey... (vamos, blanco y en botella)
> 
>  ¿de quién se trata?
> 
> 
> El prestidigitador optimus,PARTAGAS.


OK. Te toca.

----------


## brando

> Iniciado por brando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Felipe
> 
> ...


Como se llama y quien es el autor del primer libro editado en castellano :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ?
Brando

----------


## Ella

esto esta un poco estancado,no?

----------


## Rafa505

Pues vamos a responder.
¿Boscar?, ¿K. Honaham? o ¿Eduardo Wiederkehr "Ediston"?.

* Es una KA

----------


## brando

> Pues vamos a responder.
> ¿Boscar?, ¿*. Honaham? o ¿Eduardo Wiederkehr "Ediston"?.
> 
> * Es una KA


NO.
A seguir participando
Brando

----------


## ranijo

"Engaños a ojos vistas" de Pablo Minguet e Yrol. 1733.

----------


## brando

> "Engaños a ojos vistas" de Pablo Minguet e Yrol. 1733.


Es correcto!
Y es tu turno ahora Ranijo!
Y se supone ademas, que hay un ejemplar en la biblioteca de la universidad de Barcelona.
Brando

----------


## ranijo

Cuál fue el nombre real y artístico del primer mago occidental haciendo el papel de chino?

----------


## Rafa505

Theo Bamberg "Okito".

----------


## ranijo

no

----------


## Rafa505

William Ellsworth Robinson, "Chun Ling Soo" (1861 - 1918).

----------


## ranijo

Bien Rafa, ahora mismo iba a editar el post anterior, ya que no estaba muy claro (para mí, ojo) cuál de los dos fue pionero, aunque creo que era éste último tras ver una actuación del mago oriental Ching Ling Foo.




En fin, Rafa, te toca  :Wink:

----------


## Rafa505

Seguimos con magos falsos orientales.
¿Cuál era el verdadero nombre del mago panameño Chang?

----------


## Jesus el mago

Creo que el mago panameño chang  se llamaba José Pablo Jesorum nació en 1889 y falleció en 1972. ¿ES?


Por razones de trabajo he tenido que separa me unos meses del foro y de mi querida magia pero  antes de ayer estuve viendo la actuación en Castellon del Mago Yunke, que por cierto nunca había visto en directo y volvi a sentir dentro de mi la emoción de la magia, me  sentia muy triste, así que me he entrado al foro para ponerme al día.... y dios mio .... me he pasado toda la tarde leyendo todas las paginas de este trivial... que poca cultura mágica que tengo¡¡.


Nada hoy vuelvo a retomar la magia, los libros, las cartas etc..en unos dias me vuelvo a poner al dia, pero esta vez no me separo de mi maravillosa afición,  he visto que hay gente nueva y mas ganas de charlar que la ultima vez que estuve aquí.

Un saludo a todos

----------


## Rafa505

Es, te toca.  :Smile1:

----------


## Jesus el mago

pregunta.

¿Cual es el nombre completo  de un famoso ilusionista argentino de fama mundial, que  interpretó en el año 2002 el papel de turco en una película del director Adrián Caetano?


Creo que no es muy difícil, ya me diréis si necesitáis mas pistas.

----------


## ranijo

Héctor René Lavandera(Rene Lavand)

----------


## Jesus el mago

correcto Ranijo, te toca.

Pues si que era facil, casi no me da tiempo de escribir la pregunta

----------


## ranijo

Cuál fue el primer mago en utilizar un león para su show y cómo se llamaba el número realizado?

----------


## Jesus el mago

uf¡¡ me rindo... Roy Horn, pero este señor usaba tigres....coperfield..... por Dios que tarde pensando.... nada a la proxima pregunta seguro que lo consigo.....

UNA PISTA POR FAVOR

Buenas noches

----------


## ranijo

Pista: era judío y antes de "hacerse"mago, trabajo pintando escenografías para teatro

----------


## Kal-El

Thyani

----------


## ranijo

Pista nº 2.- Era muy amigo de Houdini, éste le regaló una perra a la que llamó "Beauty" y se convirtió en lo más importante de su vida, hasta el punto que se enterró junto a ella.

----------


## Rafa505

El gran Lafayette.

----------


## ranijo

> Cuál fue el primer mago en utilizar un león para su show y cómo se llamaba el número realizado?






> El gran Lafayette.



Falta un dato amigo Rafa, pero vamos, si quieres pregunta. Despues pongo la solución  :Wink:

----------


## Rafa505

"La Novia del León"

----------


## ranijo

Dale máquina


Lafayette fue el primer mago en presentar un truco con un león. En efecto, su sainete mágico
"La Novia del León" fue el primer truco que se realizó con tal animal. Consistía en un cuadro argumentado en el cual una doncella cristiana que había naufragado era conducida ante el califa del país a cuyas costas había llegado. Éste le da a escoger entre formar parte de su harén o ser echada al león sagrado. Ella, por supuesto, escoge el león (!). El amado de la dama aparece galopando sobre un corcel por el escenario. Lafayette, que hace este papel, se disfraza como ella y es a él a quien meten en la jaula con el fiero león. El león salta sobre su víctima pero de repente se levanta en dos patas, se quita la piel y es Lafayette disfrazado de león. El animal que todos habían podido ver que era genuino ha desaparecido.

----------


## Rafa505

Ahí va una que creo que es dificililla 8-) , ¿Qué significa, según Lennart Green y todos los expertos en simbología, este símbolo?

----------


## ranijo

Rafa pon una pista o algo joio, puffffffffffffffffffff, que "jarta" a leer "pa na"

----------


## Rafa505

Bueno, voy a decir la respuesta ya que veo que nadie contesta y para esta pregunta es difícil poner pistas. El significado es "más o menos", sí, tiene que ver poco con la magia, pero ya que es un símbolo inventado por Lennart Green pues me pareció curioso ponerlo. 
Que pregunte alguien.

----------


## Ella

Significa "mas o menos" y lo se porque tengo sus notas de conferencia, asi que pregunto yo....dad pistas hombre, pero no contesteis a la pregunta tan rapido, dejad apasar alguna semana por lo menos...

*pregunta*

de que mago es el pase "desaparicion al golpear" publicado por primera vez en encore II (1981)

pista: es un metodo para desaparecer objetos

----------


## Rafa505

¿Puede ser Michael Ammar?

----------


## Ella

> ¿Puede ser Michael Ammar?


no puede ser ammar

segunda pista:
-richard k.

----------


## Manolo Talman

de richard nada.... david williamson... richard kauffmann fue quien edito el libro a david  :Wink1:

----------


## Manolo Talman

¿de quien son las monografias "Cartomagia excentrica" y "la teoria de los nudos?

----------


## Ella

> de richard nada.... david williamson... richard kauffmann fue quien edito el libro a david


claro, alli estaba la "trampa"

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¬¬'

----------


## Manolo Talman

¿esta tan dificil?...

se ve que si no esta en el b urrito o en google ... debera estar en esas cosas tan raras llamadas libros :D

pista:
escribio tambien: macrocuentas y macroculebreos...

----------


## BusyMan

¿Nadie conoce a ***** en el foro? :( 


Venga, ¿de quién fue maestro, teóricamente, el Gran Torrini?

----------


## ne0_

Jean Eugene Robert-Houdin, ¿no?
saludos

----------


## Manolo Talman

pues se ve que no ... "la magia española del siglo xx" para irse ilustrando un poquito... que los maestros locales los tenemos olvidados y como se ve son desconocidos por la gran mayoria... es lo que pasa tambien por no estar en el b urrito.
antes se decia, si no apareces en la revista magic no existes... ahora si no estas en p 2 p ... nadie sabe quien eres...   :roll: 

dosis recomendable: 2 veces al dia  formato papel y con materiales en la mano...

----------


## BusyMan

sip, next

----------


## ne0_

*Pregunta:*
¿Que famoso manipulador ofrecio a Frakson 1000 dolares, si aprovechando un viaje que debia hacer a europa, se comprometia a no regresar a EEUU?
saludos

----------


## ne0_

Cardini era la respuesta.
Fuente: La magia española del siglo XX (cuando habla de Frakson).
Que pregunte quien quiera no se que pregintar...
saludos

----------


## cuenk

Hace tiempo que nadie pregunta, asi que mataré dos pajaros de un tiro, saciar mi curiosidad y reabrir el juego.
Hoy he estado leyendo cosas sobre Richard Turner, el que segun dicen es quizá el mejor cartomago de la historia, por lo que he visto de él no discutiría ese reconocimiento. El caso es que me preguntaba si todavía vive o falleció¿? es curiosidad...

----------


## Triple H

Una fácil facililla, para animar a que respondáis, ¿Quiénes fueron los (en plural) creadores de la técnica/cuenta Biddle?

----------


## winehouse

Dan and Dave Buck

----------


## BusyMan

¿Es una broma? En serio, dime que es una broma. Tiene que ser una broma... por dios, dime que estás de broma.

Esto es la primera señal del advenimiento del anticristo, después vendrá la luna roja, etc... y ya todos a la mierda.

¿Era broma?


Yo diría, sin estar muy seguro, de que te refieres al propio Biddle y tal vez a Marlo.

Lo que viene ahora lo estoy diciendo de memoria.
Creo haberlo leído en el volumen 1 de las obras de Elmsley y por lo que recuerdo la cuenta original consistía en pelar las cartas de la parte superior a la mano izquierda y la que quieres robar dejarla en salida lateral hacia la derecha, siendo robada la siguiente vez que acercas la mano derecha para pelar la siguiente.

La mejora de Marlo consistió en reemplazar la salida lateral por la separación con el meñique.

ES MUY PROBABLE QUE LO ESTÉ DICIENDO JUSTO AL REVÉS ASÍ QUE HACEDME SÓLO UN 50% DE CASO  :Smile1:  En cuanto pueda lo confirmo.


¿Dave and Dan? :(

----------


## ignoto

Por dos gallifantes:

En uno de los Aquelarre (no me acuerdo de cual) salía un juego del Dr. Stark de una doble predicción en el que usaba dos barajas y el "uno por delante" pero...
¿Cuantas cartas iguales?

----------


## winehouse

4


Ah y mi respuesta de Dan and Dave era para volver a la vida a este post olvidado

----------


## KOTKIN

Bien santiago michel, ahora te toca a tí hacer la pregunta!

----------


## Triple H

Uff, cuanto tiempo sin meterme aquí, Busy, los creadores de la Cuenta Biddle fueron Elmer Biddle y Kardyro, fuente: GEC.

A ver si entre todos conseguimos revitalizar esto que es uno de los post mas "culturificantes" del foro.

----------


## Gerry

Emm... a quien le toca preguntar :Confused:

----------


## logos

Pues con las disculpas al que le toque preguntar y como veo que se ha perdido el orden...aquí va la mía...

*Pregunta: ¿Cuál fue el más grande y voluminoso libro de Magia General  durante la mayor parte del siglo XX y quién fue su autor?*

Pista: El autor también escribió el texto de un libro atribuido a un famosísimo numismago de la primera mitad del siglo XX...

Pista 2: No es Tarbell!!!...hablo de un solo volumen masivo....!!! ..No 8 tomos !!

Más fácil no se puede...a leer!!

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Vaya, alguien que intenta salvar un hilo condenado al gélido invierno polar del foro...Y ya que he llegado aquí, me permito, si no responder correctamente, al menos intentar exprimir el asunto un rato.

A mí me echan para atrás las diversas pista que, desde mi limitadísima culturda mágica (sé leer, poco más...), parecen contradecirse. A priori, teniendo en cuenta sólo la pregunta,




> ¿Cuál fue el más grande y voluminoso libro de Magia General durante la mayor parte del siglo XX y quién fue su autor?


y dejando a un lado el Tarbell, sin duda el trabajo del *Profesor Hoffman* (Angelo John Lewis) y su bastante completo y tocho (y algo pasado a estas alturas -data de 1876-) _"Modern Magic"_...no, _"More Magic"_...o _"Later Magic"_ o _"Latest Magic"_...y ese es el problema, que dices...




> hablo de un solo volumen masivo


Por importancia sería ese. Claro, luego comentas...




> El autor también escribió el texto de un libro atribuido a un famosísimo numismago de la primera mitad del siglo XX...


...y ahí acabas de matarme. Por esa pista, diría *Thomas Nelson Downs* y su _"Art Of Magic"_ (1906), pero sólo porque algo que ver con monedas tiene el "avaro" este...pero su libro, es suyo, o sea, el _"Modern Coin Manipulation"_ (c. 1900) es de Nelson...y no tiene nada que ver con el _"Modern Coin Magic"_ (1952), de *Jean Bobo*, escrito por Bobo...más que nada porque el tito Nelson estaba criando malavas desde el 38...

Así que no sé si es que me equivoco, te equivocas o nos equivocamos. En cualquier caso, siempre está bien aprender cosillas. ¡Un saludo!

----------


## logos

No es Hoffman...El numismago si es T. Nelson Downs...andas tibio!!!

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Mmmm...entonces apuesto por *Hugard* y su _"Modern Magic Manual"_...de todas formas, en relación a Nelson...lo que escribió Hugard fue sólo el prólogo de _"Modern Coin Manipulation"_...¿no?

Ahí queda eso.

PD: lo que queda claro es que desde luego tocholibros "mágicos" y de calidad...¡a patadas!

----------


## logos

Tampoco es Hugard...frío ..frío...

Pista 3: Es un tomo de más de mil páginas!!...fue el más grande hasta la publicación de "Stewart James in Print: The First Fifty Years" en la última década del siglo pasado...el autor compiló más de 600 páginas de cartomagia y el resto para las demás áreas de la magia...asimismo fue el escritor "fantasma" de "The Art of Magic" de T. Nelson Downs...

Sigan tratando!!

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Pues como no sea *Hilliard* y su _"Greater Magic"_ me doy por retirado...

PD: Di que si...venga...  :Wink:

----------


## logos

Correcto!!...tu turno!!

----------


## KiKeNiCo

_"Mi idea era básicamente comprobar cuán tonta era América. Cuán tonto es el mundo"_

¿Qué infame personaje reveló (se vio obligado a revelar), en un momento histórico, su fraude al mundo con estas palabras?

----------


## Anamaga

Me acabo de leer todas las páginas y preguntas de este trivial, aquí si que se lee, jeje.
KiKeNiCo pista?
Un saludo

----------


## KiKeNiCo

*PISTA 1:* _desarrolló sus "poderes" evangelizando a los internos de la prisión en la que cumplía condena. (aunque según él, lo había conseguido gracias a un maestro chino de artes marciales)_

----------


## logos

*James Hydrick.* 
Descubierto en fraude por James Randi en los 80...aparte de mover páginas de libros relató que algunos fanáticos le pidieron que fuera lider de un culto también...por suerte para todos no aceptó...


Una historia muy interesante...mi turno de nuevo...

----------


## logos

*            ¿ Cuál famoso Mago, contemporáneo de Houdini, sí creía en los fenómenos espiritualistas y de hecho certificó como genuina la materialización del Gran Lafayette que produjo la medium Helen Duncan?*

*Pista:*  Tiene un libro de anécdotas mágicas absolutamente delicioso...

----------


## Anamaga

¿William Goldston?, Fundador del Club de Magos. Goldston y sus colegas se quedaron maravillados cuando uno de sus difuntos amigos, el mago “El Gran Lafayette' se materializó y les habló con su propia voz. Goldston escribió un informe del evento para The Psychic News en el cual confirmó que la medium Helen Duncan era genuina y que ningún mago podría duplicar los fenómenos que sus colegas habían presenciado.

----------


## logos

Correcto!!! Tu turno anamaga!!

----------


## Anamaga

Pues ahí va la pregunta; ¿Cuál fue el primer libro de magia editado en español y cuando se editó? :P

----------


## angelilliks

Pablo Minguet 1733

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Ese mismo, de título fácilmente recordable:
_"Engaños a ojos, vistas y diversión de trabajos mundanos fundada en lícitos juegos de manos"_, *Pablo Minguet e Yrol*, 1733

Como nota de culturilla general, apuntar que el primero de todos, el que inició el mundo de las artes ocultas (en aquellos tiempos no había youtube) fue el _"Discovery Of Witchcraft"_ de *Reginald Scot*, salvado de la quema (literalmente) en 1584: lástima que a pesar de su publicación todavía oliese a chamusquina (y a cerdo quemado) por Europa adelante...

----------


## Anamaga

Correcto!!, te toca KiKeNiCo. Ya que angelilliks puso autor pero no el título. :P

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Y ya que disfrutamos de la presencia de una dama entre tanto cabestro, me permito la osadía de dedicarle la siguiente pregunta:

_Unas tijeras y una hojita de papel, y conseguimos una trama de muñequitos...A priori parece fácil...pero, ¿y atados de pies y manos?. Pues alguien a principios de siglo lo hacía para goce, regocijo,asombro -y quizás temor- del público: ¿quién y en qué increíble número?_

----------


## logos

Hombre da una pista por lo menos  !!! :roll:

----------


## Anamaga

Eso estaba yo esperando, una pista, que ya no sé donde buscar, jeje.

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Jeje...es que la pista ya iba incluida en la propia pregunta...(aunque se ve que la he cifrado tanto que podría meterme a espía...)

*PISTA1*: _era chica_
*PISTA2*: _todo ocurría tras una cortina_
*PISTA3*: _no vale pensar mal_

 :D

----------


## angelilliks

¿Frances Willard?

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> ¿Frances Willard?


Hombre...la parte de la pregunta "a principios de siglo" (incluso finales del anterior) es importante... :117: 
Pero vas bien encaminado, sólo te queda echar la vista atrás unos cuantos años...

PD: por cierto, acordaros de que se pide el nombre del número también...

----------


## Anamaga

¿Adelaida Hermann?

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Frío frío...Adelaide Herrman contaba con unos números fastuosos, y nuestra incógnita era la sencillez de unas cuerdas y una cortina...Ha salido Frances Willard...y lo cierto es que si comprobáis sus fuentes, aparece por méritos porpios nuestra querida amiga...

*PISTA2*: Los Davenport...

----------


## logos

Hombre...por un momento me tuviste confundido!!!...Imperdonable siendo el Mentalismo mi área!!..de verdad no sabía la parte de los muñecos de papel...!!

Por supuesto que estamos hablando de *Anna Eva Fay "El Fenómeno  Indescriptible"*...la Mentalista más famosa del siglo XIX y principios del XX...incluso engañó a Sir William Crookes  que la certificó como Medium genuina...su acto incluía un gabinete clásico de espíritus dónde era atada y se producían aparentes fenómenos sobrenaturales como tocar panderetas y surgir figuras de papel sin medios visibles...

¡¡Que difícil la pusiste!!...

----------


## KiKeNiCo

¡Sí señor!¡Te has ganado el bocadillo de chóped!  :Smile1:  

Añadir que, a diferencia de los granujillas de los hermanos Davenport, Anna Fay se declaró ante todo ilusionista, y así se lo reconocía a Houdini en una de sus entrevistas. 

Y supongo que me decidía a realizar una pregunta sobre ella porque es una gran olvidada de la historia de la magia (mentalismo) y nunca se le ha reconocido como merece. Así por lo menos, mientras se invetigaba la respuesta, espero halláis conocido un poco más algunos entresijos de la "magia mental" (incluso a lo mejor descubrir un nuevo filón poco explorado del que tomar interesantes ideas...:? )

Ea pues, ¡siguiente pregunta!

PD: se me ve el plumero...primero preguntando por Hydrick, y ahora por Anna Fay...también me gusta "jugar" con cartas ¿eh?  :D

----------


## logos

Hablando de juegos de cartomagia...una pregunta menos seria y más fácil...

*¿En cuál película el actor Joe Pesci hace una transformación de cartas usando un DL durante una escena?*

Para los que no la han visto la recomiendo ampliamente!!...aunque no sea de magia es muy divertida!!

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Ay el cine...mi otra gran pasión. En este caso le daré la oportunidad a alguien más para que la conteste, a ver si la gente se anima. Por cierto que la película será recordada siempre por los dudosos méritos reconocidos a cierta actriz...Y ahora si me disculpáis, me voy a dormir, que ya amanece y es demasiado temprano para estar despierto... o_O!!


PD: ¿el efecto era con cartas o con ladrillos?  :Wink:

----------


## logos

> ¿Puede ser Casino?


No!!...frío , frío...

----------


## Anamaga

¿Eureka? :?:

----------


## logos

> ¿Eureka? :?:


Muy frío todavía!!

----------


## Anamaga

Alguna pista? Es que son muchas películas, y no las he visto, jeje.

----------


## Ayy

gone fishin¿?

----------


## logos

> gone fishin¿?


Tampoco!!!...Hay que hacer más cosas que magia!!!..hay que ir al cine y ver pelis en TV también!!!


Pista 1: En la película actua también el mismo actor que hacía el papel de Hermann Munster en la famosa serie de TV "Los Munsters"...

Pista 2: La pareja de Pesci en la película actuó en un rol secundario en la película "Lo que las mujeres quieren" junto a Mel Gibson y otros....

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> Pista 2: La pareja de Pesci en la película actuó en un rol secundario en la película "Lo que las mujeres quieren" junto a Mel Gibson y otros....


Y esa es precisamente la de discutibles méritos reconocidos en la película en cuestión...

----------


## Anamaga

No creo que sea, pero bueno, lo intento, ¿puede ser MI PRIMO VINNY del año 1992? :?:

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> No creo que sea, pero bueno, lo intento, ¿puede ser MI PRIMO VINNY del año 1992? :?:


  :Wink:

----------


## Anamaga

Es un si?

----------


## logos

Es correcto!!...En una escena Pesci hace un DL con una sola mano, hace gestos con su mano...hace un lapping mientras habla y muestra el cambio!!...no está mal en realidad...tu turno!!

----------


## Anamaga

Gracias!!, Ahí va la siguente pregunta: ¿Qué famoso artista y mago, se salvó la vida el 25 de febrero de 1943 al encontrarse con dos soldados que le amenazan con matarle, diciendo que era artista y haciéndoles juegos de magia?

----------


## logos

¿Jasper Maskelyne?

----------


## Rafa505

¿Manuel Rodríguez Saa? (Conde de Waldemar)

¿Fred Kaps?

----------


## Anamaga

Nop, os contaré la historia. De padres húngaros nacido en Viena, todo pasó el 25 de febrero de 1943, estando alistado en el ejército alemán por la ocupación nazi de Austria, y en el avance del ejército ruso una bomba estalla cerca de él y le aturde, al despertarse se encuentra dos soldados rusos que le amenazan con sus armas y uno de ellos le pone una pistola en la cabeza...solo se le ocurre decir ARTIST!!ARTIST!! y saca de su bolsillo una moneda y les hace magia... los rusos deciden perdonarle la vida y pasa cuatro años prisionero.

----------


## Anamaga

Empezó a los 13 años como amateur y un director de teatro le dio el primer show remunerado en 1940, en el cabaret de los cómicos comenzando con sus famosos pañuelos Goldin y las hojas de afeitar enhebradas, hasta el dia de hoy, efectos que le han hecho famoso en todo el mundo.

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Muy grande este hombre. Yo me acuerdo de él cada vez que veo una patata...o una tabla periódica... :?:

----------


## Anamaga

A partir de la Revolución húngara de 1946 comienza a trabajar por Europa 1200 shows en 5 idiomas, incluidos ruso y finlandés. En Paris trabaja en el Moulin Rouge y los empresarios Cortés y Bermudez le contratan para actuar en Madrid y en Barcelona durante un mes con dos shows de tarde y noche.
En TV todavía en blanco y negro actuó en programas de variedades con Fran Johan y Arthur Kaps en 30 programas. Con Iñigo en sábado noche etc...Se quedó a vivir en la Costa Brava en Llansá.
Ha hecho varios shows excepcionales, uno en 1958 para el Rey Saud de Arabia , otro para el Papa en 1968 y otro en Budapest en ruso, para Igor Moiseiew director del ballet ruso.
Al cumplir los 65 le concedieron el Anillo del Círculo de Berlín. La medalla del Magic Castle en Hollywood y el Gold Star en Londres y también el 7 de Abril del 2006 el Masters de la magia de USA. :P

----------


## Anamaga

¿Os suena de algo esta foto?
Sino mañana de madrugada pongo la respuesta.
Un saludo!! :(

----------


## angelilliks

¿Paul Potassy?

----------


## Anamaga

Correcto!! lo siento, ya me he dado cuenta de que era un poco dificil.
Fente: número 446 (agosto-septiembre-octubre2007) de la revista Ilusionismo (SEI)
¡Te toca! :P

----------


## angelilliks

¿Qué técnica importada directamente de los jugadores de ventaja era tan secreta que nunca se ha sabido su correcta realización y sólo métodos o aproximaciones creadas para suplir ese hueco?

Facilita.

----------


## logos

¿Jugadores de ventaja  = apostadores/tahures ?...es que de este lado del océano no usamos ese témino...

----------


## angelilliks

Sí, me refería a los tahúres.

----------


## Anamaga

Alguna pista más?
 :Wink:

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Supongo que te refieres a la mezcla Zarrow...¿si?

----------


## angelilliks

Pista 1: Aún en 1950 seguía siendo toda una incógnita para el mundo mágico. Y recién iniciados tahúres.

Pista 2: Ésta técnica arregla el problema del corte sinceramente completado después de la mezcla, sin necesidad de hacer un salto.

----------


## logos

Dos posibilidades:

1. ¿Granos de sal?

2. ¿Corte dejando step?

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Pues me voy a decantar por algo muy misterioro y puesto en tela de juicio durante muchos años (hasta incluso considerarlo un mito): ¿la dada de en medio (de Allen Kennedy) AKA "la quimera de Vernon"? Y más que nada por lo impracticable de la técnica en un ambiente "real" de mesa de juego.

----------


## angelilliks

KiKeNiCo ha acertado, la dada de enmedio es una de las tecnicas más misteriosas, ya que era usada por tahúres muy experimentados (que no querían revelar su secreto obviamente) y se invetaron unas dadas de enmedio, que se ve que poco tenían que ver con las usadas por los tahúres.

Tu turno.

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Sigamos con temas de tahúres, y vamos con una de historia para expertos: _a mediados del siglo XX llegó a Europa cierto material descartado en America como arma "real" en la mesa de juego. Se consiguió usar para una de los mayores golpes de la historia, desapareciendo del mercado una vez conseguido y dejando tras de sí una leyenda negra en forma de un peculiar símbolo. ¿De qué peculiaridad estamos hablando, cuál era ese "mal" sistema y en qué se basa ese halo misterioso del asunto?_

----------


## angelilliks

¿Un Hold out?

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> ¿Un Hold out?


Frío frío.

No es un gimmick...

*PISTA1*: _As de Picas_

----------


## logos

Esto ya no es trivia...deberías ofrecer euros al que conteste!!!....Yo de una te pido la pista 2...

 :Wink:

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Reconozco que fácil no es, y menos si uno no está metido en el mundo de los "gamblers"...

*PISTA2:* _Dorsos especiales_

*PISTA3:* _Piratas_

*PISTA4:* _"La carta de la muerte"_

----------


## KiKeNiCo

*PISTA4:* _"High And Low"_

*PISTA5:* _"Ultimate Deck"_

----------


## pujoman

Juice Marking System ?

el Luminous?

tiene algo que ver con cartas marcadas?

----------


## themagician

Se me ha ocurrido una burrada, pero con eso de "dorsos especiales" y "carta de la muerte", "arma real" pues me has dejado con la duda de si se podria hacer algo de ese tipo. Un tipo de cartas con veneno en el dorso que mate (o envenene y deje bien chafados simplemente) a todos los que juegan menos al tahur (guantes, plastico en las yemas...). Asi, cuando esten envenenados se marcha tranquilamente con todo. Oye, me parece una burrada, pero quien sabe...

----------


## angelilliks

High and Low es un sistema para contar cartas en el BlackJack (el que yo uso por cierto), pero no sé qué tienen que ver cartas marcadas con todo esto... ¿Un sistema para marcar cartas? ¿Si fuera así, qué tiene que ver el H&Lconn todo esto? Me tiene muy intrigado.

----------


## pujoman

el juiced marking system, suele ponerse solo el numero(no el palo) piratas...palo? (pata palo) xdd

el ultimate deck...es una baraja markada de boris wild si mal no recuerdo
dorsos especiales...pues se aplica  a los dorsos dicho liquido(que por cierto va de fabula con las bee)

las demas pistas no las relaciono qu digamos...asi que queda en el aire

----------


## angelilliks

Entonces todo apunta a hacer trampas con cartas marcadas al BJ, ya que en este juego sólo cuenta el valor de la carta, el palo es indiferente. Vamos, que con este sistema estaría tirado arruinar un casino en una tarde.

----------


## themagician

> Entonces todo apunta a hacer trampas con cartas marcadas al BJ, ya que en este juego sólo cuenta el valor de la carta, el palo es indiferente. Vamos, que con este sistema estaría tirado arruinar un casino en una tarde.


En los casinos ni puedes tocar los dorsos de las cartas para marcarlas ni puedes, siquiera, ver la carta que va a salir porque la caja tiene una apertura de plastico opaco que se corre cuando se va a sacar la carta.

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Buff, madre mía, menudo revuelo. Creo que en realidad me he pasado con la preguntita tres pueblos y 4 aldeas...No vais desencaminados en general (excepto _themagician_ y sus cartas envenenadas...ahí se te ha ido del todo... :117: ). 

En principio, sí habéis acertado en varios puntos, que paso a desarrollar a continuación:

_Primera mitad del siglo XX.Cierto americano se curra unas cartas marcadas indetectables incluso bajo el ojo más clínico; ni rifleando ni investigando cada carta era posible descubir algo, sólo en el conjunto de una ligera extensión del mazo revelaban la astucia: estaban marcadas por el borde. 

Evidentemente, su uso estaba orientado al ambiente mágico, y nunca al de juego, donde ese sistema era totalmente inútil: por eso, entre otras cosas, desaparecieron del mercado al poco tiempo.Pero hete aquí que los tahúres europeos se hicieron con un lote y consiguieron introducirlas en los salones de juego del momento: los dorsos parecían estar bien y no había ni rastro de marcas. Jugaban con ellas y, llegados a cierto punto, se proponía una competición al corte ("high and low", ¡nada que ver con el blackjack!). Evidentemente, el mazazo fue brutal, teniendo en cuenta además que el "golpe" se produjo en diferentes lugares a la vez, perdiéndose todo rastro una vez conseguido: ni con las sopechas de lo que había pasado pudieron encontrar las marcas.
_

Lo más inquietante de todo esto es la impronta que dejó en forma de *As de picas*, a raíz del cual se echó tierra sobre el asunto por cierto temor a represalias...y esa es la peculiaridad que señalaba en la pregunta inicial, y a donde apuntan las pistas de _"piratas"_ y. sobre todo _"la carta de la muerte"_, término popularizado en la guerra del Vietnam...¿Sabéis a qué me refiero? _(y el que conteste esto se lleva el gallifante)_

EDITO: 


> En los casinos ni puedes tocar los dorsos de las cartas para marcarlas ni puedes, siquiera, ver la carta que va a salir porque la caja tiene una apertura de plastico opaco que se corre cuando se va a sacar la carta.


El asunto es más de "casas de juegos" que de "casinos". De todas formas, por la época de la movida esta, los casino no habían asumido todavía esas rígidas reglas en cuanto al juego.

----------


## angelilliks

> Iniciado por angelilliks
> 
> Entonces todo apunta a hacer trampas con cartas marcadas al BJ, ya que en este juego sólo cuenta el valor de la carta, el palo es indiferente. Vamos, que con este sistema estaría tirado arruinar un casino en una tarde.
> 
> 
> En los casinos ni puedes tocar los dorsos de las cartas para marcarlas ni puedes, siquiera, ver la carta que va a salir porque la caja tiene una apertura de plastico opaco que se corre cuando se va a sacar la carta.


Lo sé de sobras, también hay barajadoras automáticas para que no cuentes cartas. Y en el BJ los crupiere te piden que no toques las cartas por favor.

----------


## angelilliks

KiKeNiCo, te refieres al As de Picas que estaba relacionado con el mal augurio y que llevaban algunos soldados en el casco. En algunos asesinatos se dejaba un As de picas y dependiendo de su diseño quería decir que lo había asesinado cierta compañía o pelotón.

Lo del H&L entonces te refieres al sistema de corte de Las Vegas, que trata en mirar la carta del fondo del mazo una vez hecho el corte, pero como lo más conocido es el sistema de conteo H&L pues creía que te referías a eso.

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> KiKeNiCo, te refieres al As de Picas que estaba relacionado con el mal augurio y que llevaban algunos soldados en el casco. En algunos asesinatos se dejaba un As de picas y dependiendo de su diseño quería decir que lo había asesinado cierta compañía o pelotón.
> 
> Lo del H&L entonces te refieres al sistema de corte de Las Vegas, que trata en mirar la carta del fondo del mazo una vez hecho el corte, pero como lo más conocido es el sistema de conteo H&L pues creía que te referías a eso.


OK. Vas encaminado con lo del as de picas...(más información al repecto aquí), ¿pero qué tenía de peculiar el diseño de este as, que lo hacía tan inquietante?

----------


## themagician

Jooo... porque mi idea es buen material para una historia para meter en un juego (o hacer uno a partir de la misma). De todas formas, ya me parecia demasiada hijodeput*dez, pero hay de todo en este mundo, ¿no? En fin, si no paso mejor, pero sigue pareciendome una buena historia para algun juego de magia...

PD: Aparte que todo eso de "arma real", "carta de la muerte", "dorsos especiales"... me tenia pensando (sobretodo lo de arma real):D




> Iniciado por angelilliks
> 
> KiKeNiCo, te refieres al As de Picas que estaba relacionado con el mal augurio y que llevaban algunos soldados en el casco. En algunos asesinatos se dejaba un As de picas y dependiendo de su diseño quería decir que lo había asesinado cierta compañía o pelotón.
> 
> Lo del H&L entonces te refieres al sistema de corte de Las Vegas, que trata en mirar la carta del fondo del mazo una vez hecho el corte, pero como lo más conocido es el sistema de conteo H&L pues creía que te referías a eso.
> 
> 
> OK. Vas encaminado con lo del as de picas...(más información al repecto aquí), ¿pero qué tenía de peculiar el diseño de este as, que lo hacía tan inquietante?


¿Calavera?

----------


## angelilliks

Lo que yo no entiendo es porqué los americanos ponían en práctica esto. Se ve que intentaban iniciar una guerra psicológica más intensa aún, pero los vietnamitas no conocían el significado de mal augurio de las cartas, asique lo único que les podía inquietar era que los dibujos coincidieran con los de escuadrones, una práctica inútil en ese sentido, porque no podía provocar el pavor que se esperaban.

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> ¿Calavera?


¡Cooorrecto! 

_El diseño del As De Picas incluía una calavera cruzada ("piratas") con una cimitarra en la base (diseño que pasaría a usarse luego en algunas de esas "cartas de la muerte" del Vietnam): el asunto es que tal insignia era usada por una antigua organización secreta europea, así que nadie quiso ser el listo que alzase la voz. No está claro si realmente esa organización estaba detrás de la estratagema, o si todo fue un ardid de los tahúres: lo que sí es cierto es que todo este asunto ha pasado a formar parte de la historia de los "gamblers"._



Toda esta anécdota fue recogida por *Walter Gibson* en su fantástico (de obligada lectura) *"The Bunko Book" (1976)*, recopilación de diversos trabajos sobre timos y timadores publicados a lo largo de la primera mitad del siglo XX.




> Lo que yo no entiendo es porqué los americanos ponían en práctica esto. Se ve que intentaban iniciar una guerra psicológica más intensa aún, pero los vietnamitas no conocían el significado de mal augurio de las cartas, asique lo único que les podía inquietar era que los dibujos coincidieran con los de escuadrones, una práctica inútil en ese sentido, porque no podía provocar el pavor que se esperaban.


En el link posteado en mi anterior mensaje podéis leer un minucioso estudio sobre este asunto, pero lo cierto es que encontrar en cada cadáver de un vietcong un As de picas es lo suficientemente acongojante, halla o no superstición previa.

----------


## logos

¿Y a quién le toca ahora...a TheMagician?

PD: Has tirado a matar Kikenico!!!

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> ¿Y a quién le toca ahora...a TheMagician?
> 
> PD: Has tirado a matar Kikenico!!!


Sep: ¡tu turno *TheMagician*!

PD: hay que promover la lectura y la investigación: ¿me diréis que no habéis aprendido cositas buscando la respuesta?  :evil:

----------


## themagician

Bueno, me apunto el libro. Y, por seguir con el tema, aqui va una que siempre me ha gustado, tiene un toque... no se, siempre me ha gustado :D.

En el mundo de los jugadores de ventaja o cualquier tipo de timadores en general (en EEUU) habia una frase/formula: "with it". ¿Que queria decir esto?, ¿para que se usaba y quien lo usaba?

----------


## angelilliks

Creo que quería decir algo así como el "con Dios en español" para dar suerte. No sé si en alguna peli vi que estab relacionada con las acompañantes de los jugadores (es que veo un tipo muy raro de pelis  :Lol: ).

----------


## logos

Pero que fijación con las apuestas!!!!...Cuando me toque les disparo una rebuscada de Mentalismo para que suden la gota gorda también!!!...Pistas, hombre, pistas!!

----------


## themagician

> Pero que fijación con las apuestas!!!!...


Pues si, pero solo por seguir el tema :D 





> Creo que quería decir algo así como el "con Dios en español" para dar suerte. No sé si en alguna peli vi que estab relacionada con las acompañantes de los jugadores (es que veo un tipo muy raro de pelis ).


Mmmm. Bueno, no es con Dios. Como dije es algo relacionado con el juego (fraudulento). 

Pista: Era algo que decian los jugadores (fraudulentos  :D) con un determinado fin.

----------


## themagician

Bueno, sí, parece que me habré pasado un poco.

Pista 2: Era algo que decían los tramposos en general y que sólo era comprendido por otros tramposos. Entonces el fin de la frase era algo relacionado con el mundo de las trampas y usado con un determinado fin (y sólo comprensible, en principio, por tramposos).

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Vaya, no vayamos a dejar que muera otra vez el hilo, por dios: 

¿El "with it" ese era una especie de _cue_ para señalar un mazo preparado? Por decir algo, porque, sinceramente, nunca lo había oído...

----------


## themagician

Bueno, lo siento  :D Voy a dar las ultimas pistas y si seguis sin saberlo lo digo sin mas.

El decirlo era algo con un objetivo, cuando un tramposo se lo decia a otro tramposo, este sabia que estaba tratando con un igual y por tanto..........

----------


## logos

Yo tiro la toalla con los apostadores y tahures... :-(

----------


## pujoman

Ir  a medias??

mira que estuve estudiando tahurismo...pero nidea

saludos!

----------


## themagician

Ok, ok, me pase. Doy la ultima y lo digo.

....este sabia que estaba tratando con un igual y por lo tanto...

....por lo tanto ya sabia lo que no tenia que hacer...

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Yo lo único que había oído en plan clave cuando dos tahúres coincidían es lo de "_G on the joint_", de cara a aliarse y desplumar al pollo...y como ese _"with it"_ no vaya por el mimso camino...Es que me parece tan normal que si lo he oído no he sabido interpretarlo (¡será porque la construcción _"with it"_ no se usa en inglés mucho!)

----------


## pujoman

puede ser ¿ delatar? es lo que no se puede hacer nunca si dos tahures se encuentran en mesa (e ir a medias claro jaaj)

----------


## logos

Tal vez es hora de saber la respuesta....también themagician podría elegir a quien le cede el turno o si desea hacer otra pregunta...

----------


## themagician

Bueno, me pase de vueltas pero al menos sabreis algo mas :D 

"With it" significa estar en el mundo de las estafas. Si algun timador se acercaba a otro con intenciones "dudosillas" y el otro respondia "with it", ya sabia con quien hablaba y le dejaba tranquilo. Tambien era importante el tono, pues, a los que sabian del uso de esta formula, pero no eran estafadores, se les podia notar por el tono, algo inseguro, y no les valia para nada.

Por seguir el ejemplo de Kikenico, y por que me parece un libro estupendo, citare la fuente: "The magician and the cardsharp", de Karl Johnson. Trata sobre la historia de Vernon y su busqueda de la dada central.


Y, ¿quien responde ahora?, yo creo que pujoman es el que mas se ha acercado (tal vez). Pues te toca.

----------


## pujoman

pues me parece bien, jeje os voy a poner una facilita a ve si alguien la sabe.

¿Como se les llamaba a los magos en el Imperio Romano?

saludos!!

----------


## logos

> pues me parece bien, jeje os voy a poner una facilita a ve si alguien la sabe.
> 
> ¿Como se les llamaba a los magos en el Imperio Romano?
> 
> saludos!!


      Si te refieres a los que hacían bolas y cubiletes...*acetabularii*

----------


## pujoman

bingo!, de hecho buscando en teoria de la magia vi que estaba la respuesta jajaj

te toca

----------


## logos

¿Qué famoso sacerdote católico y mago aficionado se recuerda por haber escrito un libro donde expone engaños espiritualistas y de fakirismo admitiendo a la vez la posibilidad de lo sobrenatural y cómo se llama el libro?

Pista 1: No es Ciuró.

Pista 2: Escribió una vida de cristo también...

----------


## pujoman

ni idea xd los unicos nombres que me suenan a sacerdote son Juan bosco y Zoroastro... puedes decir el año aprox?

saludos

----------


## logos

Pista 3: Primera mitad del siglo XX.

Pista 4: Escribió en castellano.

----------


## logos

¿¿Nadie siquiera advina??....

Pista 5: Escribió las "Memorias de un reportero en tiempos de Jesucristo".

Pista 6: Contemporaneo de Houdini.

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Uy qué apagao está esto...¡se ve que que con las últimas preguntas se han asustado un poco!...¡Perdón!  :117: 

Por decir algo, ¿puede ser el jesuita mexicano *Carlos María de Heredia*? ¿_"Los fraudes espiritistas y los fenómenos metapsíquicos"_ el libro? A mí de este personaje lo que siempre me ha llamado la atención es que, a pesar de su cruzada contra el espiritualismo, si este tenía cariz religioso, sí lo consideraba válido...

----------


## logos

Correcto!!!....te toca....

PD: Apostadores no pleaseeee!!!!

----------


## KiKeNiCo

*¿Qué gran mago profesaba una particular (y quizás enfermiza) obsesión hacia un regalo que le había hecho el mismísimo Houdini?*
_
PISTA1: alemán
PISTA2: tan odiado como bien pagado_

----------


## KiKeNiCo

_PISTA3: su muerte en un incendio está rodeada de misterio
PISTA4: siempre pedía "mesa para 2"_

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Qué complicao  :117:

----------


## KiKeNiCo

_PISTA5: Cuanto más conozco a las personas..._

----------


## Ravenous

Por la pista tres, el Gran Lafayette.

Editado: buscando más sobre este, me encontrado con el asunto del perro, precisamente aquí

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Es lo que tienen los hilos de 30 páginas... :117: 

*Respuesta correcta Ravenous*: el Gran Lafayette profesaba tal amor a su perra Beauty que se permitía el comprarle joyas, gozaba de su propia suite, contaba con servicio propio...¡incluso entró en litigios por ella!. Tan importante era para él que,de hecho, según rumores de la época, la muerte de la perreta habría calado tan hondo en su alma que aquel incendio en el que perecería podría no haber sido tan fortuito: curiosamente, las salidas estaban bloqueadas...Por petición expresa de Sigmund Ignatius Neuberger (así se llamaba) sus restos reposan en la misma tumba que los de su amada (perra).

Un personaje más que curioso.

*Next!*

----------


## Ravenous

Kellar las paso ***as intentando descubrir el secreto de una de las más impresionantes levitaciones de John Neville Maskelyne. Fue a docenas de funciones con su ingeniero jefe, se sentaron en todas las posicines posibles, incluso llevó gafas de ópera (prismáticos, básicamente), sin éxito alguno.
Finalmente descubrió el funcionamiento, pero, ¿cómo?

----------


## logos

Sobornó al técnico de Maskelyne: Paul Valadon...Correcto?

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> Sobornó al técnico de Maskelyne: Paul Valadon...Correcto?


Aunque tal es el mito de Kellar, que los rumores cuentan que llegó a la resolución del asunto cuando en una de las actuaciones de Maskelyne abordó el escenario. 

Sí, era un ladrón, pero un ladrón con un arte inmenso para mejorar y potenciar cada ilusión: de hecho, lo más sorprendente del "atraco" a Maskelyne es que la _levitación de la princesa Karnack_ de Kellar iba de gira por los teatros, lo que, conociendo el intrincado e inmenso ensamblaje que el número requería, desde luego era algo digno de admitración.

Menos mal que aun hay participación popular, ya creía que esto iba a acabar convirtiéndose en un soliloquio...  :Lol:

----------


## Ravenous

La respuesta de Logos no es del todo correcta, Valadon no era técnico de Maskelyne, era mago contratado para actuar en el Egiptian Hall, y que llegó a tener algún papel puntual en la representación de la levitación. En realidad no lo sobornó, lo engañó, prometiéndole llevarlo de gira con  él por EEUU, y presentarlo como su sucesor, ya que se iba a retirar pronto. Efectivamente fueron de gira, pero a Valadon le debió de quedar una cara de tonto monumental cuando Kellar hizo sucesor a Thurston.

La respuesta que buscaba es la de KikeNico. Harto de buscar una respuesta, un día Kellar se sentó en primera fila, y cuando empezó la levitación, con unos eggs enormes, se levantó,se acercó al borde del escenario, y echó una buena miradita al tinglado mientras los presentes se quedaban congelados. Y luego se fue. Más tarde vino lo de Paul Valadon para pulir los detalles que Kellar no tenía claros.

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Y yo que creía que la que interesaba era la versión "oficial" del asunto...  :Lol:  
Colijo entonces que es mi turno de pregunta, de nuevo. Pues, allá va una contemporánea (que ya vamos sobrados de magia en blanco y negro):

*¿Que mago actuaba acompañado de su esposa, una auténtica bruja (perdón, "una bruja auténtica") en unos números que eran de "juzgado de guardia"?*

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Venga chic@s, animaros, ¡que la pista (¡clarísima!) va incluida en la pregunta!

----------


## Ravenous

Ais, Harry Anderson.

Como sé positivamente que es correcta, lanzo la siguiente.

*Seguimos con series de televisión. Un conocidísimo mago actuó hace unos años en la serie Ster Trek: Deep Space 9, con personaje específicamente escrito para él. ¿Quien es este mago?*

----------


## KiKeNiCo

La respuesta me la sé, salvo por el detalle de "conocidísimo"...Digamos que el que me han presentado a mí era un Klingon en la ficción, mago-clown fugaz (muy fugaz) en la vida real...¿van por ahí los tiros?

----------


## Ravenous

No era Klingon, y lo de clown, pues ahora mismo no lo sé, pero se le ve bastante payaso. Arriésgate y ya se verá.

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Pues si no era Klingon, no era Paul Dooley... :-(

----------


## Ravenous

Nop, ni por asomo.

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Pues ya podías dar una pistilla...que está claro que si lo busco lo encuentro, ¡pero mejor tirar de cabeza!. ¿Qué papel tenía el gachó este?¿Algo relacionado con su magia?

----------


## Ravenous

Mira qué listiño es el pitufo!
Si, algo relacionado con su magia; de hecho un objeto por el que se le reconoce inmediatamente, pero si digo algo más desvelo todo.

Veo que hoy no has salido con Weiz. Al menos vendrás mañana, ¿no?

----------


## KiKeNiCo

No sé chico, tiro de mago comodín a falta de más pistas y de buscarlo por la interné...: ¿Ricky Jay? (es que este está en todas  :117: )



_OFF-TOPIC: yo es que como adúltero y-responsable que soy sólo me junto con maguchos si hay mozas delante...o detrás (el caso es que haya mozas). Pero si, mañana me pasaré (si me da tiempo a comer de 2 a 5, cosa no tan sencilla como parece en mi caso...)_

----------


## Ravenous

Pues Weiz salía solo con chicas  :P 

Aaaaaa veeeerr:
Editado por ser demasiado facil...

Y aquí una foto en Star Trek DS9



Si así nadie lo adivina, abandono.

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Aaaahhhhh...o sea, ¿que ese era un mago? Reconozco que al ver la fotico se me ha venido la imagen a la cabeza...Recuerdo ese personaje, y ahora, con los conocimientos mágicos adquiridos con el tiempo, me doy cuenta de que...¿podría ser *Jeff McBride*? (por el tema de las máscaras digo)
Y yo que sólo lo recordaba de haberlo visto de matón en *León* de Luc Besson...

----------


## Ravenous

Bingo!!

Pues yo aún no lo vi por ninguna parte (la de Leon era la pista que edité)

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Pregunta de actualidad:
*¿De quién fue la idea original del D-lite?* Y ojo, que no pregunto quién se apropió de ella y la vende como suya...

----------


## Ravenous

Juan Mayoral, que se ve que hizo amigos bastante cabrones  :roll:

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> Juan Mayoral, que se ve que hizo amigos bastante cabrones  :roll:


Gotcha! Niños, esto es lo que se conoce como métodología de las pistas falsas (_"La Via Mágica", Juan Tamariz_).  :Wink:  

Pues a pesar de que efectivamente Rocco patentó la idea que le había escuchado a Mayoral (según el propio Mayoral), o, partidismos a un lado, que es posible que los dos llegasen a la misma idea independientemente y uno fuese lo suficientemente espabilado para patentarla (siempre habrá de concederse el beneficio de la duda, ¿no?), lo cierto es que la idea original no es de ninguno de los dos...De hecho, el concepto se le habría ocurrido años antes a alguien que, desde luego, no lo mantuvo en secreto...

Así pues, *ni Silano, ni Mayoral: ¿quién (quiénes) jugaron con el concepto bastante antes (la patente de Rocco es del 87 (Roger Mayfarth)*?

----------


## juanperico

steven spielberg en 1982?¿


bueno,exactamente:
Carlo Rambaldi, Dennis Muren y Kenneth F. Smith



 :117:

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> steven spielberg en 1982?¿
> 
> 
> bueno,exactamente:
> Carlo Rambaldi, Dennis Muren y Kenneth F. Smith


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA! Esa ha sido muy buena...pero no: incluso antes (y por magos) (aunque me lleva a pensar que es posible que el tito Spielberg estuviera metido en los circuitos mágicos y haya sacado el dedito iluminado de ahí...)

PD OFFTOPIC: ¿qué narices haces posteando un domingo a las 6 de la mañana, periquín? Me imagino que estudiando, como todos...¬¬

----------


## juanperico

> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA! Esa ha sido muy buena...pero no: incluso antes (y por magos) (aunque me lleva a pensar que es posible que el tito Spielberg estuviera metido en los circuitos mágicos y haya sacado el dedito iluminado de ahí...)
> 
> PD OFFTOPIC: ¿qué narices haces posteando un domingo a las 6 de la mañana, periquín? Me imagino que estudiando, como todos...¬¬



pues si,o intentandolo,vamos,estoy harto de hacer ortodoncias 



al lio:

ni fukin idea

pasarian directamente de la llama en el dedo a la luz,por ser menos peligroso?¿


ni idea

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Venga, que no es tan difícl, que con todas las pistas dadas es darle al google un rato...

*PISTA*: _Eran 2, y empataron un FISM..._

----------


## juanperico

yo no puedo contestar a esto, ya lo sabes...

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> yo no puedo contestar a esto, ya lo sabes...


Visto el interés que hay...yo diría que puedes...y debes, ¡que este aquelarre necesita sangre fresca!  :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

Timidamente...  ¿Sultangali Shukurov y Sara Kabagujina?

 Al finalizar el acto con el que empataron con Ger Copper en el FISM de 1979, en Bruselas se vieron leds en las puntas de sus dedos que movían de una mano a otra y de una persona a otra.

 Creo  :roll:

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> Creo  :roll:


Que no, que no, que no es cuestión de fe: es así y punto.
 :Lol:  

Así que ya sabéis, ni americanos, ni españoles: ¡que vienen los rusos!   :Wink:

----------


## juanperico

> Iniciado por eidanyoson
> 
> Creo  :roll:
> 
> 
> Que no, que no, que no es cuestión de fe: es así y punto.
>  
> 
> Así que ya sabéis, ni americanos, ni españoles: ¡que vienen los rusos!


fuk

yo tenia esa pagina marcada,y ya estaba ardiendo....


pero la pregunta tenia tela...

----------

